# Judge Pirro



## RadicalRedneck (Mar 17, 2019)

I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


Unfortunately, you are just 100% wrong. No person's belief is against our constitution. The Constitution guarantees the right to believe anything you want, including believing the Constitution is stupid. That's one of the things that makes our godless Constitution so great.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



Is that right?  I was wondering why you loons are always trying to shred it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 17, 2019)

The Constitution may guarantee the right to believe anything you want.  Sadly sharia law does not.  Unbelievers will be put to death.  The wearing of the hijab is proof that Mullah Omar believes that too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


Good, get all of your fetishism out of your system before lunch, so you can start acting like a normal human being the rest of the day.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Constitution may guarantee the right to believe anything you want. Sadly sharia law does not.


No doubt. But people wishing for it does nothing. Just like you wishing gay people would be thrown off rooftops does nothing to affect the laws against that. Hey, looks like you and the Muslim fundies have a lot in common...


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 17, 2019)

The hijab is a shariah law but its punishment for disobedience is in the afterlife.
So who cares.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution.



So is religious persecution.  You guys seem to think freedom of religion only applies to yours.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Is that right?  I was wondering why you loons are always trying to shred it.



Kind of like the Executive attempting a power grab through emergency order because Congress won't bow to his will?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that right?  I was wondering why you loons are always trying to shred it.
> ...


That a Democrat congress voted to give the President power to do what he did and then bitch about it is hilarious.  IOW, you can have the cake but you can't eat it. Got it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> That a Democrat congress voted to give the President power to do what he did and then bitch about it is hilarious.


What difference does that make? This is the height of simple mindedness.


----------



## occupied (Mar 17, 2019)

While we are judging people by headwear let's talk about what those MAGA hat wearing douches believe about applying a religious test for all US law and politicians. If they had their way law would be handed down from the pulpit by charlatans who claim to know the will of God.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution.
> ...


You call that cult a religion?


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That a Democrat congress voted to give the President power to do what he did and then bitch about it is hilarious.
> ...



True, and libs are about as simple minded as it gets.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You're not a real deep thinker, I see.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Gee, and you're not much fun.


----------



## McRocket (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong



Holy shit are you ignorant on this.

1) America is about freedom of expression - not freedom or repression. If someone wants to wear a certain kind of non-threatening, head garment - that is none of your fucking business.

2) You have not a fucking clue what 'anti-Semitism' even means obviously.

'*anti-Semitism*
_(also antisemitism)
_
*NOUN*
_mass noun_

_Hostility to or prejudice against Jews.'_
_anti-Semitism | Definition of anti-Semitism in English by Oxford Dictionaries
_
Post EXACTLY where Omar specifically knocked the religion of Judaism?

Omar said NOTHING about the religion of Judaism in her attacks. She ONLY spoke about her opposition to Israel government policy. And insulting Israeli government policy is NOT anti-Semitic...by definition.

I guarantee you there are Jewish citizens of Israel who are against their government's policy. Does that make them anti-Semitic as well?

Sheesh.


Why don't you people learn what words mean _before_ you used them?


Have a nice day.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

McRocket said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...




…..and yet you cheer when someone wearing a MAGA hat gets accosted.


----------



## Norman (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone who believes Omar isn't anti-Semitic needs to have a brain check.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Norman said:


> Anyone who believes Omar isn't anti-Semitic needs to have a brain check.


She certainly managed to trot out the old canards from Islam and naziism.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


Pirro...Pirro...that's a foreign sounding name.....hmmmm...Italian maybe?   I believe those Italians are all catholic and we know they are in thrall to the Pope over our country.  That's against the Constitution.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong





S.J. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...



the government does, and that is all that matters.

Christianity is a nothing but a cult to the Jewish.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Ask any republican their priorities...they will rattle off the same thing:

"God, family, country. In that order."

But hey, that's cool


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2019)

McRocket said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



Jews ARE Judaism. You put up a definition and then dispute the definition. YOU learn what words mean before using them, genius.


----------



## McRocket (Mar 17, 2019)

bodecea said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



And we know Trump's father's ancestors are German.

Donald Trump - Wikipedia

And Germany tried to destroy America in two world wars...they clearly are the enemy.

So Trump must be thrown out of office and his whole family deported back to Germany - immediately.

Can't be too careful - can we?


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...



Never heard of ANYBODY GET FIRED FOR discussing it!  Did you?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> the government does, and that is all that matters.


To people like you who don't dare question big brother, maybe.


Golfing Gator said:


> Christianity is a nothing but a cult to the Jewish.


No it isn't, that's bullshit.


----------



## bullwinkle (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


I see Pirro as a huckster of the snake oil kind.  I first saw her during the OJ trial, and put her in a box with Gloria Allred and Michael Avenatti.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > So is religious persecution.  You guys seem to think freedom of religion only applies to yours.
> ...



Pretending to eat a man's body and drink his blood every Sunday morning isn't cult like?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Glass is shattering!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2019)

"Bring back @JudgeJeanine Pirro. The Radical Left Democrats, working closely with their beloved partner, the Fake News Media, is using every trick in the book to SILENCE a majority of our Country. They have all out campaigns against @FoxNews hosts who are doing too well. Fox must stay strong and fight back with vigor. Stop working soooo hard on being politically correct, which will only bring you down, and continue to fight for our Country. The losers all want what you have, don’t give it to them. Be strong & prosper, be weak & die! Stay true to the people that got you there. Keep fighting for Tucker, and fight hard for @JudgeJeanine. Your competitors are jealous - they all want what you’ve got - NUMBER ONE. Don’t hand it to them on a silver platter. They can’t beat you, you can only beat yourselves!" - President Trump 

Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter

boo freakin hoo!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 17, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



Bow to me Christians!


----------



## candycorn (Mar 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Constitution may guarantee the right to believe anything you want.  Sadly sharia law does not.  Unbelievers will be put to death.  The wearing of the hijab is proof that Mullah Omar believes that too.


So wearing a cross means you believe the Red Sea parted


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I guess it is to an imbecile who doesn't understand symbolism.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Well, maybe that's your problem


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


You're the one who made the retarded comment, not me.


----------



## McRocket (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



That's your defense of the OP?

So noted.


We are done here.

Have a nice day.


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 17, 2019)

The Hijab violates Everything about this country.  

It is a symbol of oppression.

It is a symbol of slavery.



RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

.
.
.
Our POTUS, who isn't supposed to show favortism or bias towards the media, is pushing Fox to put Pirro back on the line up after the hate-spewing sprunt was pulled yesterday.

*Jeanine Pirro Pulled Off The Air by Fox News — Gone for Good?

Donald J. Trump‏Verified account @realDonaldTrump 5h5 hours ago*
*Bring back **@JudgeJeanine** Pirro. *The Radical Left Democrats, working closely with their beloved partner, the Fake News Media, is using every trick in the book to SILENCE a majority of our Country. They have all out campaigns against @FoxNews hosts who are doing too well. Fox .....""""

*How many of you Trump cockroaches would have put up with something like this from Obama????
.*

*Fox pulled Pirro off the air because of her racist comments about Congresswoman Ilhan Omar.
So does anyone still believe that Trump's NOT a racist????
.
.

*


----------



## The Irish Ram (Mar 17, 2019)

You have been lulled into believing that Fox is a right wing  news outlet.  It is not.  It is just sneakier...


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> .
> .
> .
> Our POTUS, who isn't supposed to show favortism or bias towards the media, is pushing Fox to put Pirro back on the line up after the hate-spewing sprunt was pulled yesterday.
> ...


Trump cockroaches? Your visceral hatred of other Americans is duly noted.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> .
> .
> .
> Our POTUS, who isn't supposed to show favortism or bias towards the media, is pushing Fox to put Pirro back on the line up after the hate-spewing sprunt was pulled yesterday.
> ...




who said he cant show favoritism or bias???

and we put up with it for 8 yrs from the prick obama


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 17, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > the government does, and that is all that matters.
> ...



no, it is all that matters when dealing with the constitutional rights of the members of any religion.  You personal opinion has no bearing on such things. 




> ]
> No it isn't, that's bullshit.



look up the meaning of the word, you will see I am correct


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Prove it.
Show me where Obama wrote tweets like this in favor of a specific news outlet or ANCHOR.
Do it or STFU, cockroach.
.
.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Hurry up and scurry back into your filthy squalid den before I step on you.
Republicans aren't Republicans anymore.
They are the new Moonies.
The new Jim Jones generation, loser.
You don't just drink Trump Kool-Aid, you're getting it thru an IV.
.
.


----------



## Issa (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


Both you and Pirro are ignorant bigots...and I'm damn sure that you dont give a fuck about jews... you just using them to attack muslims. 

What sis omar say that's anti semitic ?


----------



## Flash (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...




You are confused.

Sharia law is against our Constitution.  She is correct.


Carson's Right -- Islam is Incompatible with the Constitution

*Carson's Right -- Islam is Incompatible with the Constitution*


----------



## Issa (Mar 17, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> The Hijab violates Everything about this country.
> 
> It is a symbol of oppression.
> 
> ...


Pohahaha hijab sign of opression... I'm a Muslim I know of no woman thats forced to wear it, most wear by choice....you want women naked to you and your president can choose which to grab by the pussy ?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


dont be so butthurt,,,obama was a bias prick and you know it


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 17, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 17, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



The Presidential Emergencies Act was signed into law back in 1976, long before we elected a reality show television star.  And, when it was passed, Congress never dreamed that there would be a narcissistic demagogue like Trump in the Oval Office.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 17, 2019)

Sure. Bring back that Nancy Grace wannabe. She's funny, and a perfect example of how crazy Trump supporters have become.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 17, 2019)

Libtards get away with lot’s of rule breaking because they are libtards!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 17, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The Constitution may guarantee the right to believe anything you want.  Sadly sharia law does not.  Unbelievers will be put to death.  The wearing of the hijab is proof that Mullah Omar believes that too.
> ...



Actually, wearing a Star of David would be more indicative of believing that the Red Sea was parted.  After all......................Moses was Jewish.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2019)

Issa said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > The Hijab violates Everything about this country.
> ...


the bible also says women need cover their head.  Oppression also?

Bible says they should cover their heads; Constitution says they have a right to do that if its their religion.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


She is still pissed off about Trump not being charged and or impeached....TDS


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



So you're not a cockroach.
You're a chicken.
Don't be a coward, too.
Post proof of your claim or STFU and get off my thread.
.
.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

When Trump puts himself into a media event, then this thread belongs in Politics.

.
.
.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 17, 2019)

I can't wait to read what the OP thinks about folks sporting a yarmulke...


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Another Trump Monkey who takes her Kool Aid through the vein....
.
.


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Go Donnie Go!


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Why hasn't the mod moved this into "Media" like they did my thread?
Pirro is not a politician.
My thread was about Trump.
.
.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...




ifs funnier to watch you all butthurt  and acting like a moron


and the jokes on you since i think trump and obama are big government progressives and dont like either of them

and who said he cant be biased???


----------



## petro (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Why hasn't the mod moved this into "Media" like they did my thread?
> Pirro is not a politician.
> My thread was about Trump.
> .
> .


Your every waking thought is about Trump.
Doesn't mean your thread was posted in correct place.
Just slap on some more Butthurt salve, you will be fine...


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Issa said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > The Hijab violates Everything about this country.
> ...



Sure, are they "forced" to wear it in Saudi Arabia and other Radical Islamic nations? Your anecdotal evidence means nothing.


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



So you admit it is a legitimate law which Trump is invoking and the only problem is that you don't like it when Trump uses it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> .
> .
> .
> Our POTUS, who isn't supposed to show favortism or bias towards the media, is pushing Fox to put Pirro back on the line up after the hate-spewing sprunt was pulled yesterday.
> ...



Not sure who Pirro is, but Fox fired her for racist comments about Omar and Omar makes racist comments and the Democratic Party tiptoes around her and says nothing. Interesting how different public and private sector deal with racism.


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



What did she say that was RACIST?  She made a comment about her religious garb.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

petro said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Why hasn't the mod moved this into "Media" like they did my thread?
> ...



Thanks, Troll Boy. 
Your every waking moment is about Clinton.
And she's not even POTUS.
Sad.

.
..


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 17, 2019)

I think that people should be able to wear anything they want, no matter how stupid and disrespectful, as long as it isn't obsene.


----------



## petro (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Being that was my first post on thread and didn't invoke Clinton, I would say that you are delusional.
That's alright. I came to that conclusion long ago.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

.
.
.
What you fucking Trump Monkeys don't understand is *you're inadvertently endorsing state-run media*.
Fox News is to the U.S. what the RT is to Russia and Putin.
Stupid little reptiles.
.
.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 17, 2019)

I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.

They would show edited strips of Trump at some rally, followed by ridicule of him by a young black guy. I mainly checked out mostly Tucker and Hannity and some of the Ingraham Angle, which I thought was the best of the three.   But now Fox has done this:  Pulled Jeanine Pirro.

President Trump urges Fox News to bring back Jeanine Pirro, 'keep fighting' for Tucker Carlson

And for what?  Making the obvious statement that Sharia Law is incompatible with our Constitution, which it is.  You can't have society living by two sets of laws.  Of course, she was also being questioning/challenging of a democrat, but rightly so.  Meantime, apparently Tucker has boiled a few eggs as well but so far, Fox is still sort of backing him.

I predict we have seen the last good days for Fox News.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> .
> .
> .
> What you fucking Trump Monkeys don't understand is *you're inadvertently endorsing state-run media*.
> ...




can you show us on a doll where trump hurt you???


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Omar quickly apologized for her comments, but that didn't keep Judge Jeanne the Super Sprunt, from attacking her on-air and making bigoted comments.

Roger Ailes is rolling over in his grave.  
He wanted a conservative news outlet that would go national.
And he built it.
And now Trump is destroying it.
.
.
.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Mar 17, 2019)

Maybe Newsmax will fill the void.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Can you show us on a doll's ass where your brain is imbedded?
.
.
.


----------



## Pilot1 (Mar 17, 2019)

CNN, NBC, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, PBS, NYT, Washpo, AP, Reuters, Google, Facebook, Twitter, MSN, Apple, and the rest are all Far Left Democrat supporters, and Fox is the problem?  Fox is nothing compared to all that.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


You take yours up yer ass!


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...





WaitingFor2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...




no


----------



## WillPower (Mar 17, 2019)

Chris Wallace may as well be working for CNN...he hates Trump because Ivanka moved in down the street from him and her SS detail took up parking places he used to have for his cocktail parties....what a piece of shit he's turned into.  Napolitano is a fucking stooge, Shep Smith sucks dicks, and Juan Williams......I best not say what I think of that ugly fuck.  We'll see if Fox stands by Tucker....what he said was far worse than what Pierro...what she said was spot-on...the hijab means sharia, which doesn't belong in our Congress.


----------



## miketx (Mar 17, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.
> 
> They would show edited strips of Trump at some rally, followed by ridicule of him by a young black guy. I mainly checked out mostly Tucker and Hannity and some of the Ingraham Angle, which I thought was the best of the three.   But now Fox has done this:  Pulled Jeanine Pirro.
> 
> ...


Fox has been lefttards for a long while,


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Quote the bigoted comment penis breath!


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.
> 
> They would show edited strips of Trump at some rally, followed by ridicule of him by a young black guy. I mainly checked out mostly Tucker and Hannity and some of the Ingraham Angle, which I thought was the best of the three.   But now Fox has done this:  Pulled Jeanine Pirro.
> 
> ...


If you don’t understand why Fox pulled the crazy judges show or if you don’t understand the inappropriateness and offensiveness of her statements then you are too far gone.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 17, 2019)

I see a pretty significant difference from daytime to evening on Fox with daytime considerably Left and evening leaning Right.


----------



## petro (Mar 17, 2019)

I typically don't watch the Judge or Hannity. Just a couple of loud barking dogs for the network.
However, I saw nothing wrong with her expressing that view nor do I necessarily disagree with it.
Problem now is any critical or questioning voices on the practices of a culture emigrating here are knocked down as some type of racial phobia.
Same reason liberal Juan Williams was let go from PBS for daring to express he felt apprehension when those wearing Islamic clothing boarded his plane. Same reason Chelsea Clinton was accused of flaming rhetoric resulting in a shooting for simply criticizing Rep.Omar.
Identity politics even puts liberals at each others throats as groups clamor to become the top victimized class.


----------



## petro (Mar 17, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Here, I will even provide one...


----------



## WillPower (Mar 17, 2019)

I can't handle FogHorn Hannity and Ingraham has taken on that peewee Herman dork to do hollywood news...WTF?  Tucker Carlson did a bit on Beto the other night that had me doubled-over laughing.  I can handle "The Five" on YouTube repeat where I can scroll past Juan "I'll drop a turd on any porch I can get to" Williams.  Gutfeld is a fag but he's smart and comes up with some good riffs.  I miss looking at Kimberly's legs and tits.  Dana Perino's nasal voice drives me up a wall....doesn't she make enough money to hire a voice-coach or to get her tonsils out?


----------



## Confounding (Mar 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> Fox has been lefttards for a long while,



Yeah and MSNBC is working for the Republicans.


----------



## elongobardi (Mar 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "Bring back @JudgeJeanine Pirro. The Radical Left Democrats, working closely with their beloved partner, the Fake News Media, is using every trick in the book to SILENCE a majority of our Country. They have all out campaigns against @FoxNews hosts who are doing too well. Fox must stay strong and fight back with vigor. Stop working soooo hard on being politically correct, which will only bring you down, and continue to fight for our Country. The losers all want what you have, don’t give it to them. Be strong & prosper, be weak & die! Stay true to the people that got you there. Keep fighting for Tucker, and fight hard for @JudgeJeanine. Your competitors are jealous - they all want what you’ve got - NUMBER ONE. Don’t hand it to them on a silver platter. They can’t beat you, you can only beat yourselves!" - President Trump
> 
> Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) | Twitter
> 
> boo freakin hoo!



Nicely said President Trump.   The truth hurts I see.   Typical liberal response.     I enjoy it.   You are making 2020 so much easier for us.    Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candycorn (Mar 17, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Chris Wallace may as well be working for CNN...he hates Trump because Ivanka moved in down the street from him and her SS detail took up parking places he used to have for his cocktail parties....what a piece of shit he's turned into.  Napolitano is a fucking stooge, Shep Smith sucks dicks, and Juan Williams......I best not say what I think of that ugly fuck.  We'll see if Fox stands by Tucker....what he said was far worse than what Pierro...what she said was spot-on...the hijab means sharia, which doesn't belong in our Congress.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

WillPower said:


> I can't handle FogHorn Hannity and Ingraham has taken on that peewee Herman dork to do hollywood news...WTF?  Tucker Carlson did a bit on Beto the other night that had me doubled-over laughing.  I can handle "The Five" on YouTube repeat where I can scroll past Juan "I'll drop a turd on any porch I can get to" Williams.  Gutfeld is a fag but he's smart and comes up with some good riffs.  I miss looking at Kimberly's legs and tits.  Dana Perino's nasal voice drives me up a wall....doesn't she make enough money to hire a voice-coach or to get her tonsils out?


Dude, seek help


----------



## elongobardi (Mar 17, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



You just noticed we don’t like liberal liars.    Democrats who will go to any length to try and win an election.    Sucks being you as you are making 2020 so much easier for us.  Keep up the good work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Come step on me.    I would love to see you try.   We all know liberals are spineless jellyfish.     


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elongobardi (Mar 17, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. Bring back that Nancy Grace wannabe. She's funny, and a perfect example of how crazy Trump supporters have become.



The only crazy people are the Democrats.    They just keep embarrassing themselves.     Let illegals vote, let’s change the electoral college and let’s ban guns.   You losers have pissed on the Constitution and it’s a disgrace.    I do say thank you for making the 2020 election so much easier for us.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.
> 
> They would show edited strips of Trump at some rally, followed by ridicule of him by a young black guy. I mainly checked out mostly Tucker and Hannity and some of the Ingraham Angle, which I thought was the best of the three.   But now Fox has done this:  Pulled Jeanine Pirro.
> 
> ...


They fired Pirro?


----------



## elongobardi (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Your thread    That’s funny.    Your a little bitch boy puppet.    I would love to see you come take me off you gutless wonder.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2019)

EVEN FOX NEWS IS FOLDING. WE ARE HEADED STRAIGHT FOR COMMUNISM IN AMERICA!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Flash said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


All religions are incompatible with our godless Constitution.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> no, it is all that matters when dealing with the constitutional rights of the members of any religion. You personal opinion has no bearing on such things.


This is America, we have the right to disagree with our government.  A "religion" that calls upon it's followers to murder everyone who does not embrace their "religion" is not a religion, it's a cult.  If everyone thought like you, that we are not allowed to petition our government to recognize when something is so clearly wrong, slavery would still be legal.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.
> ...


They pulled her show on Saturday but didn’t give an explanation as of yet. 

If she does get fired, guaranteed Trump gives her a job in his admin


----------



## gipper (Mar 17, 2019)

fox sucks other than Tucker.  It should be named the pro-war network, but then so should all the rest.  All entirely captured by the MIC.


----------



## miketx (Mar 17, 2019)

Confounding said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Fox has been lefttards for a long while,
> ...


I don't think so. Perhaps 50 years ago?


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Of course, that's why one of the Amendments guarantee it's freedom.
You're a bright one.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 17, 2019)

I watched her show once--it was hard to get all the way through it but I did.  She puts on that "I'm mad -- look at me roar" bullshit and spews all her rhetoric straight out of Trump's ass.  It was a cheap show and I had no respect for her.  But I'm surprised Fox cared if she said bad things about Muslims.


----------



## Confounding (Mar 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> Confounding said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



I was being a smart ass but honestly I don't watch Fox so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Mar 17, 2019)

Issa said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...


Then im proud to be a “Ignorant Bigot”


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Of course, that's why one of the Amendments guarantee it's freedom.


That's exactly right. Unless, of course, it violates the laws. But these are secular laws , and they don't care if Allah or jesus told you to kill somebody.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, that's why one of the Amendments guarantee it's freedom.
> ...



Good at least you know that the Constitution indeed recognizes and includes religion.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Good at least you know that the Constitution indeed recognizes and includes religion.


So does a secular religious studies course. But the Constitution is godless. And thank the gods for that.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good at least you know that the Constitution indeed recognizes and includes religion.
> ...



Sure son, sure.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2019)

Republicans MUST show tolerance for hijab's but Democrats DO NOT have to show tolerance for MAGA Hats??? The hypocrisy is nauseating.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Yep,and by design. They didn't accidentally omit gods from the constitution.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




LOL. You need to get out of those inner city school districts.

*"But the Constitution is godless."* 

If the Constitution is "godless" there would be no need to guarantee the free exercise of Religion....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 17, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > no, it is all that matters when dealing with the constitutional rights of the members of any religion. You personal opinion has no bearing on such things.
> ...



Yes, you have the right to disagree with our government,you do no have the freedom to discriminate against the religion.

"clearly wrong as slavery"?  The thing that Christians defended and supported for centuries?  The thing that the bible condones?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



No, it is because it is godless there is need to guarantee the free exercise of Religion...so you can pick whatever god you like...or none of the above


----------



## elongobardi (Mar 17, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> Republicans MUST show tolerance for hijab's but Democrats DO NOT have to show tolerance for MAGA Hats??? The hypocrisy is nauseating.



Hats are not religious moron.    We didn’t have to change the constitution for people to wear hats       That statement just shows your ignorance.   No one is wearing hats on the congress floor.    If they did Democrats what scream bloody murder.    Such hypocrites and dumb ones at that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> .
> .
> .
> What you fucking Trump Monkeys don't understand is *you're inadvertently endorsing state-run media*.
> ...


Here she blows...Buuuaaahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



You go with that, it makes you "feel" better.


----------



## miketx (Mar 17, 2019)

Confounding said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Confounding said:
> ...


I don't watch it much either, all I do is come here and see what the latest outrage is.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


You have some issues. Spend less time on message boards, more time with your therapist.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2019)

bodecea said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



Yeah, dumbass!  That's her married name. Her maiden name is Ferris and guess what?  The irony about you statement is she is of Lebanese parents!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 17, 2019)

WillPower said:


> Napolitano is a fucking stooge,



Napolitano used to be the most concise, cutting edge, spot on legal analyst and commentator on the airwaves.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> The Hijab violates Everything about this country.
> 
> It is a symbol of oppression.
> 
> ...



Did you have the same problem when Catholics had to cover their hair?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



No one expected a ttless WAVE like you to care!


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I have always found the Left's need to "redefine" meanings and contexts a source of amusement.
IF the Constitution had been written a vacuum you might have a case.
Sadly for you and Gator it wasn't. It's context was the escape of the Colonists from the State Religion imposed by the King. There was no "Freedom of Religion" in the Kingdom. It was just the state church, the Anglican.
THAT is the context of the 1st Amendment. The genius of it is that they indeed were foresighted enough to include EVERYONE'S "Religion". Far from being godless, it protected everyone's "god".


----------



## WillPower (Mar 17, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > Napolitano is a fucking stooge,
> ...



Until he started that "street justice" nonsense and started talking like a wiseguy....sawed-off little fuck is always and I mean ALWAYS wrong...Brian Kilmeade dreads him coming on Fox & Friends because he always trashes Trump....how many times in the last year has he said "Trump is in serious jeopardy" and then another dud-bombshell fizzles out?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


Pirro is an ignorant, hateful bigot, as are others on the right who believe such nonsense.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 17, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that right?  I was wondering why you loons are always trying to shred it.
> ...


Most of those politicians who have been in congress for decades backed a wall at one time or another. Two issues...illegals and drugs. Talk...talk....talk...talk...is all they did. Its like they love death and misery of their own citizens.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 17, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> I think that people should be able to wear anything they want, no matter how stupid and disrespectful, as long as it isn't obsene.



That's right, as long as it isn't a MAGA hat.......huh?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



I do not need to "feel better", I live a very happy, full life.  

you might want try it sometime and see how it feels.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



(smile) I'm good.

Click to expand...
I have always found the Left's need to "redefine" meanings and contexts a source of amusement.
IF the Constitution had been written a vacuum you might have a case.
Sadly for you and Gator it wasn't. It's context was the escape of the Colonists from the State Religion imposed by the King. There was no "Freedom of Religion" in the Kingdom. It was just the state church, the Anglican.
THAT is the context of the 1st Amendment. The genius of it is that they indeed were foresighted enough to include EVERYONE'S "Religion". Far from being godless, it protected everyone's "god".


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 17, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.
> 
> They would show edited strips of Trump at some rally, followed by ridicule of him by a young black guy. I mainly checked out mostly Tucker and Hannity and some of the Ingraham Angle, which I thought was the best of the three.   But now Fox has done this:  Pulled Jeanine Pirro.
> 
> ...



Fox has been moving more and more left for many years.  They are a shadow of what they used to be.  Constant attacks on their conservative, right-leaning opinion pundits by jealous MSM elements has taken its toll.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



which is what makes it godless...


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 17, 2019)

OldLady said:


> I watched her show once--it was hard to get all the way through it but I did.  She puts on that "I'm mad -- look at me roar" bullshit and spews all her rhetoric straight out of Trump's ass.  It was a cheap show and I had no respect for her.  But I'm surprised Fox cared if she said bad things about Muslims.


She is the same as all of the CNN and MSNBC people you like. Admit it. It is difficult looking at someone who spouts like your side does. It is a shame that older people forgot about geography and history in school and younger people are not taught it properly.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 17, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



All they have to do is vote to rescind the law they passed. Good luck with that. It's over and done with.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 17, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> If you don’t understand why Fox pulled the crazy judges show or if you don’t understand the inappropriateness and offensiveness of her statements then you are too far gone.



Translation:  If you don't think the way I want you to think,  "you are too far gone"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Mar 17, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Then watch Trump veto that one too!


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

petro said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



You don't know what my every waking thought is, Peetro.  
But my guess is you're never awake, much less thinking. 
.
.
.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don’t understand why Fox pulled the crazy judges show or if you don’t understand the inappropriateness and offensiveness of her statements then you are too far gone.
> ...


It’s not just the way I think... Fox, the network that hosts and pays for kooks like Hannity and Janine to spew garbage, they made the move. Not because they are Liberal puppet masters but because they saw something inappropriate happen. I easy saw it as did millions of others. It’s a shame people like you can’t. It might be the depth you have your head up Trumps butt. Be sure to not go deeper than your ears or you will be completely lost.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



FFI is right. 

Otherwise, show us where the Constitution addresses god, son.

"""The U.S. Constitution is a wholly secular document. It contains no mention of Christianity or Jesus Christ. In fact, the Constitution refers to religion only twice in the First Amendment, which bars laws "respecting an establishment of religion or prohibiting the free exercise thereof," and in Article VI, which prohibits "religious tests" for public office. Both of these provisions are evidence that the country was not founded as officially Christian."""

*Is America A Christian Nation?*

*You're living proof that people make assumptions based on rhetoric.
.
.*


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



Actually that describes you black boy.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



I am living proof that a good education is priceless.

I have always found the Left's need to "redefine" meanings and contexts a source of amusement.
IF the Constitution had been written a vacuum you might have a case.
Sadly for you and Gator it wasn't. It's context was the escape of the Colonists from the State Religion imposed by the King. There was no "Freedom of Religion" in the Kingdom. It was just the state church, the Anglican.
THAT is the context of the 1st Amendment. The genius of it is that they indeed were foresighted enough to include EVERYONE'S "Religion". Far from being godless, it protected everyone's "god".


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I think that people should be able to wear anything they want, no matter how stupid and disrespectful, as long as it isn't obsene.
> ...



MAGA hats are obscene, as they represent a man who dodged the draft four times, fucks porn stars while his wife nurses their newborn son, and cheats people out of millions and millions of dollars through a fraudulent online school named Trump University, and also cheats on his taxes.
That's an obscenity in my book.
.
.
.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I'll buy one, where would you like to meet?


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



You condescended to FFI, who stated a fact.
FFI was right.  God is not in the Constitution.
Make up your mind, try to cover your ass, we don't give a flying fuck.

.
.
.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



I owned him, he knows it, I know it.

Everything below is true.
I have always found the Left's need to "redefine" meanings and contexts a source of amusement.
IF the Constitution had been written a vacuum you might have a case.
Sadly for you and Gator it wasn't. It's context was the escape of the Colonists from the State Religion imposed by the King. There was no "Freedom of Religion" in the Kingdom. It was just the state church, the Anglican.
THAT is the context of the 1st Amendment. The genius of it is that they indeed were foresighted enough to include EVERYONE'S "Religion". Far from being godless, it protected everyone's "god".


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You can buy one at the same place where Trump sells diplomas for graduating from Trump U.
.
.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 

I did not condescend to him, I schooled him


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...




I didn't think so pussy.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



Trip over your own semantics.
We can all read and you fucked up.
It's in black and white.
Sucks to be you.
.
.
.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



You aren't on my level son.


----------



## WaitingFor2020 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> WaitingFor2020
> 
> I did not condescend to him, I schooled him



You failed.  
Hope that education of yours didn't cost much.
Your arrogance supersedes your intelligence.
.
.
.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020
> ...



You aren't on my level son.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Are you disputing or agreeing?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



That's hypocrisy in mine.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 17, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



There are NO two Party's. There is one Global Cabal that control's everything. The two party binary system is a construct to distract and divide us. I can't make it any clearer than that.


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

I totally agree with the President.


Trump calls on Fox News to 'bring back' Jeanine Pirro after her show goes off the air


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 17, 2019)

skye said:


> I totally agree with the President.
> 
> 
> Trump calls on Fox News to 'bring back' Jeanine Pirro after her show goes off the air



To be honest, I don't see what she said was that offensive.  If anybody ever watched the other networks and what is said about our President on a consistent bases, what Pirro said pales in comparison.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 17, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Cut all taxes in half in all ways possible and spout what you just did. Come on. Cut them. and do not give the infrastructure and social security crap. Then we will from there. Comparing here to the middle east is insane.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


This is about comparing religions, not taxes.
Are you on drugs?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 17, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Love it. The ignorance of that post is simply astonishing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 17, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



It is the Democrat party that turned against Jews and Israel not the GOP. It is the Democrat party that elected two devout Muslim extremists to Congress not the GOP.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 17, 2019)

and move on to Blaze TV. Political correctness has risen it's ass and tore out another number one show. Telling the truth about Muslims gets you fired on Fox News now. Advertisers control what news you show or don't show by refusing to finance the ones they don't like. We the people need to be in control of these programs not the Advertisers. I never liked her show but it won't be too long now before Hannidy and Tucker get their walking papers as well. The Liberals are winning control of the air waves and it's time for the audience to move on to the internet and give a big FUCK YOU to the Liberal Progressive monopolies.

Fox News pulls Jeanine Pirro’s program after hijab remarks


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 17, 2019)

i would rather shoot myself then watch the Blaze besides he also got rid of Tommi Lahren


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

Apart from Lou Dobbs, Tucker and Hannity....FOX has become a CNN light.

Too bad


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


go ahead, enlighten us with your wisdom.


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

I voted getting worse.

What they have done to Judge Pirro is unforgivable!


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2019)

Good as a former judge she should know better.  The United States is based on the idea to have freedom to practice any religion.  Part of Omar's religion is to wear a hijab.  Pirro is fucking ignorant to tie wearing a hijab to radical Islamic activity.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, you have the right to disagree with our government,you do no have the freedom to discriminate against the religion.


I didn't say we do.  Stop lying.


Golfing Gator said:


> "clearly wrong as slavery"? The thing that Christians defended and supported for centuries? The thing that the bible condones?


You don't know what the fuck you're talking about and stop trying to twist what I say.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 17, 2019)

Fox has always been the exact same AP bullshit with a smidgen of right spin on it.

CBS is actually more accurate, believe it or not. I did a study 3-4 years ago.

C-SPAN and CBS are the 2 most accurate news outlets.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

skye said:


> I voted getting worse.
> 
> What they have done to Judge Pirro is unforgivable!


Why is it unforgivable?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 17, 2019)

Her remarks make her an anti-Semite.  Her hijab is equivalent to giving Americans the finger.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 17, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...



Well, now, who could have seen that coming....


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I voted getting worse.
> ...



Because everybody should be allowed the have free speech.


----------



## mdk (Mar 17, 2019)

Am I supposed to care how Fox chooses to run its business?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Good as a former judge she should know better.  The United States is based on the idea to have freedom to practice any religion.  Part of Omar's religion is to wear a hijab.  Pirro is fucking ignorant to tie wearing a hijab to radical Islamic activity.


No she isn't.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 17, 2019)

mdk said:


> Am I supposed to care how Fox chooses to run its business?



I would guess so.  You are participating in the topic.


----------



## mdk (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, but isn't _The_ _Blaze_ pretty much circling the drain?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 17, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



When did apologizing matter? How many have lost their jobs for saying something stupid, then apologizing.  Where is Rosanne Barr today? Hank Williams was banned for a few years, Brian Williams lied, he apologized and still lost  his job. Omar, no one said a damn thing. Sorry it isn’t equal and it’s all good to me, it further shows the hypocrisy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> and move on to Blaze TV. Political correctness has risen it's ass and tore out another number one show. Telling the truth about Muslims gets you fired on Fox News now. Advertisers control what news you show or don't show by refusing to finance the ones they don't like. We the people need to be in control of these programs not the Advertisers. I never liked her show but it won't be too long now before Hannidy and Tucker get their walking papers as well. The Liberals are winning control of the air waves and it's time for the audience to move on to the internet and give a big FUCK YOU to the Liberal Progressive monopolies.
> 
> Fox News pulls Jeanine Pirro’s program after hijab remarks


This had nothing to do with Liberals taking over or even PC... it has to do with common decency and American values, you know something conservatives once stood for?! Fox hired and promoted Janine’s garbage show and advertisers have been paying to promote during it. The retribution didn’t come from liberals it came from conservatives who still believe in principles. Sad that you can’t see that.

Also, “number one show”?!! Was that a joke? Watching some crazy old lady rant and foam at the mouth is not my idea of valuable entertainment. She’s a patsy to the wingnut haters... nothing more. She will have a job in the Trump admin before the end of the month. Sad that’s even possible.


----------



## mdk (Mar 17, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to care how Fox chooses to run its business?
> ...



No need to guess. I don’t care what Fox does
with its talent; however, I am enjoying the whining about it, though.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

skye said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Of course they should. But Fox as a business has the right to choose who they want running shows on their network, don’t they? Janine can still talk all she wants. Start a podcast or something


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 17, 2019)

I backed my words up with money, I'm now a Blaze subscriber. #walkaway. First show to watch is Bollinger. I love Bollinger.


----------



## Deno (Mar 17, 2019)

I love the Judge......

She tells it like it is...….

We need to support her and we need more like her......


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2019)

bear513 said:


> i would rather shoot myself then watch the Blaze besides he also got rid of Tommi Lahren


She's easy on the eyes, but she's very liberal in too many areas.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 17, 2019)

What I find hilarious is how fast the conservitards are abandoning  Faux and how many of them "never watched it anyway".


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> I backed my words up with money, I'm now a Blaze subscriber. #walkaway. First show to watch is Bollinger. I love Bollinger.


So am I. I gave up television quite a while ago. Beck and Levin are the sources I trust.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I backed my words up with money, I'm now a Blaze subscriber. #walkaway. First show to watch is Bollinger. I love Bollinger.
> ...



I stopped listening to Glenn Beck after he went into never-Trump mode.  Although I've always thought that he wasn't quite right in the head.


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2019)

skye said:


> Apart from Lou Dobbs, Tucker and Hannity....FOX has become a CNN light.
> 
> Too bad


Ever since the kids took over. It has gone "mainstream."


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


He came around, as I did. I was (and still am, a Cruz supporter).

I/we didn't trust Trump because of his liberal recent past. Circumstances, and the endless tard attacks, have made him much more conservative.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Good as a former judge she should know better.  The United States is based on the idea to have freedom to practice any religion.  Part of Omar's religion is to wear a hijab.  Pirro is fucking ignorant to tie wearing a hijab to radical Islamic activity.
> ...



Yes, she is.  Of course I didn't expect you to either be honest, or understand her message.


----------



## WillPower (Mar 17, 2019)

On December 14, 2017, The Walt Disney Company announced a definitive agreement to acquire 21st Century Fox for $52.4 billion in stock. Assets being assumed by the acquisition include the 20th Century Fox film and TV studios, Fox Television Group (along with cable channels such as FX), international networks, a 73% stake in National Geographic Partners, Indian television broadcaster Star India, a 30% stake in Hulu, and other key assets. 21st Century Fox will spin-off the Fox Broadcasting Company, Fox Television Stations, Fox News Channel, the Fox Business Network, FS1, FS2, Fox Deportes and the Big Ten Network into the new Fox Corporation.[1][2]

Comcast (parent company of NBCUniversal) made their own offer on June 13, 2018, with a $65 billion all cash proposal to acquire the Fox assets that Disney was set to purchase, touching off a major bidding war between the two companies.[3] A week later, Disney counterbid with a $71.3 billion offer.[4] Comcast officially ended its bidding war with Disney to acquire Fox on July 19, in order to focus on acquiring a controlling stake in Sky plc.[5] Disney and Fox shareholders approved the acquisition on July 27, 2018.[6] *The deal will be completed on March 20, 2019.[7]*


----------



## bodecea (Mar 17, 2019)

Deno said:


> I love the Judge......
> 
> She tells it like it is...….
> 
> We need to support her and we need more like her......


Pirro....Pirro...isn't that a foreign name?


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Who did Beck want, Jeb?


----------



## TrueTT (Mar 17, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> and move on to Blaze TV. Political correctness has risen it's ass and tore out another number one show. Telling the truth about Muslims gets you fired on Fox News now. Advertisers control what news you show or don't show by refusing to finance the ones they don't like. We the people need to be in control of these programs not the Advertisers. I never liked her show but it won't be too long now before Hannidy and Tucker get their walking papers as well. The Liberals are winning control of the air waves and it's time for the audience to move on to the internet and give a big FUCK YOU to the Liberal Progressive monopolies.
> 
> Fox News pulls Jeanine Pirro’s program after hijab remarks



LOL. I’m as anti-Jizzlam as humanly possible and even I contend Pirro is an idiot for those comments.

Whether that demanded Fox pull the plug on her segment? Debatable. But notwithstanding that, she’s a nut who stretched something hard to no avail.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2019)

TrueTT said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > and move on to Blaze TV. Political correctness has risen it's ass and tore out another number one show. Telling the truth about Muslims gets you fired on Fox News now. Advertisers control what news you show or don't show by refusing to finance the ones they don't like. We the people need to be in control of these programs not the Advertisers. I never liked her show but it won't be too long now before Hannidy and Tucker get their walking papers as well. The Liberals are winning control of the air waves and it's time for the audience to move on to the internet and give a big FUCK YOU to the Liberal Progressive monopolies.
> ...



Only popular ideas must be permitted to be expressed.


----------



## WillPower (Mar 17, 2019)

WillPower said:


> On December 14, 2017, The Walt Disney Company announced a definitive agreement to acquire 21st Century Fox for $52.4 billion in stock. Assets being assumed by the acquisition include the 20th Century Fox film and TV studios, Fox Television Group (along with cable channels such as FX), international networks, a 73% stake in National Geographic Partners, Indian television broadcaster Star India, a 30% stake in Hulu, and other key assets. 21st Century Fox will spin-off the Fox Broadcasting Company, Fox Television Stations, Fox News Channel, the Fox Business Network, FS1, FS2, Fox Deportes and the Big Ten Network into the new Fox Corporation.[1][2]
> 
> Comcast (parent company of NBCUniversal) made their own offer on June 13, 2018, with a $65 billion all cash proposal to acquire the Fox assets that Disney was set to purchase, touching off a major bidding war between the two companies.[3] A week later, Disney counterbid with a $71.3 billion offer.[4] Comcast officially ended its bidding war with Disney to acquire Fox on July 19, in order to focus on acquiring a controlling stake in Sky plc.[5] Disney and Fox shareholders approved the acquisition on July 27, 2018.[6] *The deal will be completed on March 20, 2019.[7]*



A conspiracy theorist might conclude the New World Order may have paid through the nose to quiet down Fox but in the end it will pay off.   It's been the only beacon of hope in the Fake News world for years....with Rush getting older, who will carry the conservative message....Ann Coulter?  The Disney deal is done this coming Wednesday....let's see if the Judge makes it to Saturday.


----------



## TrueTT (Mar 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Read what I said, cupcake. Personally I don’t think this warranted a suspension from the network.

But I expect more from a Lebanese Christian than to posit such stupidity. All this does is perpetuate the myth that those who stand against Islam are intellectually deficient cretins.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 17, 2019)

mdk said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Yeah, I know how you feel.  I always participate in topics I could care less about.  Subjects I care about are too boring to discuss.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2019)

TrueTT said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > TrueTT said:
> ...



It doesn't take much to stir your pot - cupcake.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 17, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



I have. Read a subsequent post about your traitorous party to my people.


----------



## miketx (Mar 17, 2019)

Slade3200 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I was in the hospital a few days and got the chance to watch both CNN and Fox for the first in a long time.  What struck me most was that in a 4 hour period, while Fox must have covered at least 15 major stories both across the country and around the world, everytime I switched to CNN, it was a monotonous continuation of the SAME THING: nothing but an overt, continuous hammering and ridicule of Donald Trump.  Best of all, their claims and statements were all the very ones you read here over and over by the paid Trump-bashers.  Literally, word for word.
> ...


You idiots pretend not to understand anything that you don't like.


----------



## TrueTT (Mar 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



Maybe not.

My point still stands.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 17, 2019)

First of all, there is no conflict with Sharia law and the US constitution at all.
Sharia is about family matters, like divorce, marriage, inheritance, adoption, funds for widows and orphans, etc.
Second is that Sharia is not really Islamic, but predates Mohammad.
For example, if you read the Quran, it says the only form of execution allowed is beheading, because it is supposed to be the quickest and most painless.  
When you read about stonings, that is not at all Islamic, but Judaic, from the Old Testament, before Mohammad.

Second is that it is the Old Testament that requires women to cover their hair, which is why nuns, Pilgrims, and Amish also do it.

Third is that Israel is not at all a US ally, and is constantly violating international war crime laws.
Has Israel ever allowed the US to use any of their bases?  The answer is no. 
Does Israel collude to interfere with US elections?  The answer most definitely is yes.
Is Israel in violation of the 1949 UN partition, UNR 181?  Yes, Jerusalem is OUTSIDE of the only accepted legal border of Israel.
Does Israel legally have to allow the right of return to refugees who fled violence in 1948?  YES, by Geneva Conventions.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

mdk said:


> Yeah, but isn't _The_ _Blaze_ pretty much circling the drain?


other morons have been saying that same thing for 5 yrs,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...


cruz


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 17, 2019)

Actually that is not true.
Muslims do not believe God controls government, but that God is ethical and government should try to be ethical also.
No one is forced to pray in Islam, but people want to in order to be better people.
The Quran says only to fight in defense, so Muslim are the least aggressive and most peaceful.
What people do not realize is that around 1200 AD or so, Asiatic Mongols, Moguls, and Turks defeated the Arab Muslims and took over.  They are the ones known for attacking Europe, not Arab Muslims.
The whole point of Mohammad creating Islam was to improve the rights of women, as a favor to his wife.  Before Islam, women were considered to not have souls, could not own property, could not divorce, could not inherit, etc.  Mohammad fixed all that by reforming Judaism into Islam.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2019)

TrueTT said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > TrueTT said:
> ...



If Fox wants to appease the unappeasable left, their ratings will tank.  Controversial speech is healthy; censoring it is not.


----------



## dudmuck (Mar 17, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Actually that is not true.
> Muslims do not believe God controls government, but that God is ethical and government should try to be ethical also.
> No one is forced to pray in Islam, but people want to in order to be better people.
> The Quran says only to fight in defense, so Muslim are the least aggressive and most peaceful.
> ...


Suggested reading: Islam and women's rights.

_The rigid laws of Islam have deprived half of the population of their basic human rights. The male is in charge of the female: Koran 4:34, and the subjugated half is led to believe, through Islamic teachings, that the supremacy of the man is the will of Allah, and it has been predestined for women to live as submissive, obedient wives._


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2019)

WillPower said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > On December 14, 2017, The Walt Disney Company announced a definitive agreement to acquire 21st Century Fox for $52.4 billion in stock. Assets being assumed by the acquisition include the 20th Century Fox film and TV studios, Fox Television Group (along with cable channels such as FX), international networks, a 73% stake in National Geographic Partners, Indian television broadcaster Star India, a 30% stake in Hulu, and other key assets. 21st Century Fox will spin-off the Fox Broadcasting Company, Fox Television Stations, Fox News Channel, the Fox Business Network, FS1, FS2, Fox Deportes and the Big Ten Network into the new Fox Corporation.[1][2]
> ...




New World Order?  Get out of here...  What you fail to realize is, this country was literally born from individuals that wanted to leave a country that was oppressing them because of their religion.  Yet here we are 242 years after the Founding Fathers declared independence, and we have a "judge" on tv trying to say that a congresswoman shouldn't be allowed to practice her religion's rule of wearing a hijab.  You have to understand that freedom to practice religion isn't just for YOU, it is for everyone, even if it is a person that practices a religion different from your's.  I don't see Pirro on tv complaining about Pentecostals wearing long skirts and dresses, or Jewish men wearing a Yarmulke.  Face it, what she said was xenophobic, and that is just not acceptable behavior.


----------



## Slade3200 (Mar 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


What am I pretending not to understand in this conversation?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Good as a former judge she should know better.  The United States is based on the idea to have freedom to practice any religion.  Part of Omar's religion is to wear a hijab.  Pirro is fucking ignorant to tie wearing a hijab to radical Islamic activity.


Just as it is ignorant to tie a maga hat to racism


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 17, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > K9Buck said:
> ...



The Murdoch kids want no part of it.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Good as a former judge she should know better.  The United States is based on the idea to have freedom to practice any religion.  Part of Omar's religion is to wear a hijab.  Pirro is fucking ignorant to tie wearing a hijab to radical Islamic activity.
> ...



Yes stereotyping people is bad, but the two instances aren't the same.  People who are wearing MAGA hats are doing so because they want to, not because they practice a religion that requires it.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 17, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...


They don't allow Jewish men to wear the Yarmulke inside of Congress. Only Muslims get to ignore that rule.


----------



## K9Buck (Mar 17, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Headwear is now permissible.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WillPower said:
> ...



Wrong.  They do.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 17, 2019)

"After a vote of 234 to 197 on Thursday, Congress members will now be allowed to wear head coverings, such as kippahs, hijabs and turbans."

Congressional Rule Change Allows Head Scarves, Religious Headwear on House Floor

People can also wear a head covering due to hair loss or illness.


----------



## Meister (Mar 17, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> and move on to Blaze TV. Political correctness has risen it's ass and tore out another number one show. Telling the truth about Muslims gets you fired on Fox News now. Advertisers control what news you show or don't show by refusing to finance the ones they don't like. We the people need to be in control of these programs not the Advertisers. I never liked her show but it won't be too long now before Hannidy and Tucker get their walking papers as well. The Liberals are winning control of the air waves and it's time for the audience to move on to the internet and give a big FUCK YOU to the Liberal Progressive monopolies.
> 
> Fox News pulls Jeanine Pirro’s program after hijab remarks


Newsmax


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 17, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually that is not true.
> ...



Islam is not rigid in that the Quran, (not Koran), says that newer revelations replace older ones, unlike the Bible.
Male being in charge of female is from the Bible, and the Quran just does not alter that.
But after Mohammad, women at least had a soul, rights, could own property, inherit, divorce, etc.
Before the Quran they had no rights under the Old Testament, at all.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 17, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


"Islam is not rigid in that the Quran, (not Koran), says that newer revelations replace older ones, unlike the Bible." So that is how Islam manages to maintain it's 7th Century charm. It is not rigid. Got it.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



I said in comparison with the Old Testament, which says everything is to be taken literally and infallible.
The Quran pretty much says to use common sense, and almost always finishes with the statement that God is merciful, or something like that to help you understand the positive spin you are supposed to put on each verse.
It it not like the Old Testament where mostly you are just supposed to fear.


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


That's why they made the New Testament.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 18, 2019)

That fool was a lawyer and a judge? wtf


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 18, 2019)

regardless, the primary point I was making in my thread, that got merged into this one, is that Fox News is not my news source any longer. They lost too many good people in their attempts to appease their advertisers. I'm going to a medium that doesn't kowtow to advertisers, one that more reflects viewerships wills than Fox News does. Not everything on Blaze I like so I'll only watch those things I do like. I'll miss Tucker, but I'm sure he'll be fired soon and will be on Blaze himself as well. Fox is now almost as antiquated as the Liberal news outlets.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 18, 2019)

Amazing. There are hate mongers at Fox who believe that American values are going to be destroyed by a hijab. I guess that we can take some comfort in knowing that some people over there have cooler heads that sometime prevail.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 18, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> regardless, the primary point I was making in my thread, that got merged into this one, is that Fox News is not my news source any longer. They lost too many good people in their attempts to appease their advertisers. I'm going to a medium that doesn't kowtow to advertisers, one that more reflects viewerships wills than Fox News does. Not everything on Blaze I like so I'll only watch those things I do like. I'll miss Tucker, but I'm sure he'll be fired soon and will be on Blaze himself as well. Fox is now almost as antiquated as the Liberal news outlets.



I am sure that you will find a good home at Breitbart and Stormfront....


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No she isn't.  Islam is opposed to every principle this nation is founded on.  Practicing Islam means doing everything in your power to destroy the United States.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 18, 2019)

Pirro is just another ignorant, hateful rightwing bigot propagating lies about ‘sharia.’

‘…sharia isn’t even “law” in the sense that we in the West understand it. And most devout Muslims who embrace sharia conceptually don’t think of it as a substitute for civil law. Sharia is not a book of statutes or judicial precedent imposed by a government, and it’s not a set of regulations adjudicated in court. Rather, it is a body of Koran-based guidance that points Muslims toward living an Islamic life. It doesn’t come from the state, and it doesn’t even come in one book or a single collection of rules.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.05ba2d0fd392


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Amazing. There are hate mongers at Fox who believe that the American values are going to be destroyed by a hijab. I guess that we can take some comfort in knowing that some people over there have cooler heads that sometime prevail.


It's not the Hijab.  It's the people who wear the hijab.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 18, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong



There are private and Muslim community only forms of Sharia law, and the Hijab is one such item.


It is mopstly a cultural requirement and many do not have any such requirement.






Some advocates of Sharia law are going against our Constitution, no doubt, but the hijab is not one of them, IMO.

In Christianity it used to be a custom for Women to wear a veil, and in my opinion they still should out of modesty, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Kind of like the Executive attempting a power grab through emergency order because Congress won't bow to his will?



The law defines the breadth, scope and conditions for declaring a national emergency and Trump is solidly within the law.

Just because he is doing an end run around obstructionist Dimocrats does not make it unConstitutional or a power grab, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Mar 18, 2019)

Declaring some people to not be human is more troubling to me than wearing a hijab.

Ilhan Omar denies equating Obama and Trump, says only one is 'human'


----------



## Issa (Mar 18, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


there are 56 Muslims majority countries, two have strict dress code for women one of them is a holy site...just like when Melania the whore went to the vatican she covered her hair, why didn't you scream opression?

If you really cared about women's right, you wouldn't vote for someone who bragged about grabbing women's pussy....Mr conservative with morals.


----------



## Issa (Mar 18, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


I'm sure you are....
so where is your evidence that Omar side anti semitic stuff?


----------



## The Purge (Mar 18, 2019)

Issa said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Instead you voted for a guy getting blow jobs in the Oval Office and paying $850K for an out of court settlement on a rape case..... Apparently you are so stupid you don't  know joking around from fucking..... do you have children?


----------



## Camp (Mar 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


Clinton did not pay for the out of court settlement. His insurance carrier did and it wasn't for rape, it was for alleged sexual harassment. No sexual contact or incident was ever alleged. There was no "rape" charge of allegation ever made in the case.


----------



## The Purge (Mar 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


He didn't have an insurance carrier...HE BEGGED for donations for his LEGAL DEFENSE FUND.....AND $850K For a sexual harassment charge sounds LIKE MORE was in store for him IF he went through court especially in 20+ year ago money!!!

*Defense Fund Is Set Up to Help Pay Clintons' Legal Bills : Presidency: Aides say the call for donations is distasteful but necessary. Lawyers' charges could ring up as much as $2 million a year.*
June 29, 1994|JOHN M. BRODER | TIMES STAFF WRITER
WASHINGTON — President Clinton, in what aides called a distasteful but necessary move, has established a defense fund to pay his mounting legal bills, which advisers said could be as high as $2 million a year until the cases against him are resolved.

The fund marks an unwelcome first for a sitting President and illustrates the heavy toll that the Paula Corbin Jones sexual harassment complaint and the Whitewater controversy are taking on the Clinton presidency and the Clintons personally.

White House Counsel Lloyd N. Cutler said that the President's and the First Lady's legal bills will dwarf their income while in office, and the legal proceedings against them could drag on for years.

The Clintons reported income of $293,000 and a net worth of about $1.6 million on their 1993 tax returns.


----------



## Issa (Mar 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...


what that has to do with the orange and the first whore? i'm not a fan of clinton...rephrase again.


----------



## Camp (Mar 18, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Clinton's carrier was the Chubb Group and once again, the case had nothing to do with rape. Sexual harassment was the allegation. No judgment of guilt was made in the settlement. Lawyers got most of the money. Jones got plastic surgery, posed naked in a men's magazine and became a freak star and wrestler.


----------



## The Purge (Mar 18, 2019)

Issa said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


Apatently you are too stupid to answer my question, and perhaps I should have made it about the first Wookie and Surrender Monkey!


----------



## The Purge (Mar 18, 2019)

Camp said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


So you are debating that the first Rapist was covered by insurance...,where do you get rape and sexual harassment coverage...,and link to her being a wrestler!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong



How about a man who wears a yarmulke? Is he against the constitution, too?  

The ironic thing is that Fox puts this cauldron of hate, and then has to keep firing people who go too far.


----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2019)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I am mostly here for the whining; however, I am happy I can be a subject you care about. I am all flattered and shit.


----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but isn't _The_ _Blaze_ pretty much circling the drain?
> ...



They have had a pretty bumpy road the last several years with massive layoffs, office closures, and a loss of traffic since Beck dared not to be a cheerleader for candidate Trump. That being said, I forgot about their recent merger with Levin's CRTV. That should put them on a better financial footing.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




No Islam isn't.  You can't understand how you are conflating Islam and radical Islam.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

mdk said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


its obvious you know nothing of how business works


----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Oh, I see. You’re more interested in simply being a disagreeable twat. You’ll go far here with that schtick.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

mdk said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


not my fault youre an ignorant fool ,,,

youre just pissy you got caught being a prick


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Irony Alert!


----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



You’ll go quite far here as a disagreeable twat, but you’ll have to step your game up if you wish compete to with others like you.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

mdk said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




alinsky 101,,,when you cant refute the message attack the messenger

face it you got caught shooting your mouth off without  thinking first


----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Yes! That’s it! Use his name often. Soros as well. Maybe throw in a Rothschild or two for shits and giggles.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...


A constitution that allows people to cut off women's noses really is just as fucked up as the brain dead retard Muslims doing this


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 18, 2019)

mdk said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


HUH???


----------



## mdk (Mar 18, 2019)

Maybe you won’t go far here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Sharia is about family matters, like divorce, marriage, inheritance, adoption, funds for widows and orphans, etc.


Utter nonsense. Sharia also covers all criminal law. It literally cobers every single behavior there is, when left to do so. And in muslim countries where it does not it was forced out by reformers. Go tell the people who worked hard to minimize it that it only covers family matters. Where do you get this nonsense?



Rigby5 said:


> Second is that Sharia is not really Islamic, but predates Mohammad


Damn this is stupid. Sharia is Islamic, and there are no non muslims practicing it who are not forced to do so. Muslims say it is islamic and derive it from their holy texts. Should we believe them , or should we believe some equivocating goober trying to bend over backwards to relieve them of the responsibility they proudly decree?



Rigby5 said:


> No one is forced to pray in Islam


Goddamn this is stupid and wrong. Areyou making this crap up as you go? Sharia law is applied in may places in the world to punish people for not performing mandatory prayer. It's punishable by death in Mauritania. In the most populous Muslim country in the world, Indonesia, prayer is mandatory 5 times a day. All social activity must stop. Sharia police offocers roam the streets, raiding private residences to look for unislamic activity.

But, hey, nothing to do with Islam....


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sure it is.   Just read the Q'uran.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




No, it doesn't.  The Quran tells people to be peaceful.  It is when a leader declares a Jihad that people become violent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> The Quran tells people to be peaceful.


*as long as they fully submit to Islam


Get that straight, people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You are fucking delusional.

_Quran (2:216) - "*Fighting is prescribed for you*, and ye dislike it. But it is possible that ye dislike a thing which is good for you, and that ye love a thing which is bad for you. But Allah knoweth, and ye know not." Not only does this verse establish that violence can be virtuous, but it also contradicts the myth that fighting is intended only in self-defense, since the audience was obviously not under attack at the time. From the Hadith, we know that this verse was narrated at a time that Muhammad was actually trying to motivate his people into  raiding merchant caravans for loot. (See also: Response to Apologists)


Quran (3:151) - "Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority". This speaks directly of polytheists, yet it also includes Christians, since they believe in the Trinity (ie. what Muhammad incorrectly believed to be 'joining companions to Allah').  (See also: Response to Apologists)

Quran (4:74) - "Let those fight in the way of Allah who sell the life of this world for the other. Whoso fighteth in the way of Allah, be he slain or be he victorious, on him We shall bestow a vast reward." The martyrs of Islam are unlike the early Christians, who were led meekly to the slaughter. These Muslims are killed in battle as they attempt to inflict death and destruction for the cause of Allah. This is the theological basis for today's suicide bombers.  (See also: Response to Apologists)

Quran (4:76) - "Those who believe fight in the cause of Allah…"_​
It goes on and on


----------



## candycorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



Would Reagan be able to win the GOP nomination today?  Likely not.  Although he inspired generations of republicans…..
Sounds a lot like the right does a lot of re-defining too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Would Reagan be able to win the GOP nomination today? Likely not.


Absolutely he would. Have you rechecked his beliefs lately? This is still the party of Reagan.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Would Reagan be able to win the GOP nomination today? Likely not.
> ...



With Reagan’s record, he couldn’t win the nomination.  Reagan the candidate? Yes...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> With Reagan’s record, he couldn’t win the nomination.


With trump's record alone, he could not win the nomination. This is about candidate reagan, not electing reagan with the benefit of 8 years of his horseshit to consider.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > With Reagan’s record, he couldn’t win the nomination.
> ...


ok


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong


How dare anyone have an opinion about Islamic Radicals.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Reagan invented the trump cult fetish of reverse racism. He attacked civil rights laws mercilessly. He coined 'welfare queen", and racialized the debate over welfare.  yes, that old racist puke would fit right in.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...


There are no Islamic radicals  there is just islam


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



While what I read in the New Testament sounds pretty good in general, at the same time, it was also the New Testament that was used to justify Crusades, Inquisitions, Conquistadors, burning heritics/witches, slavery, shooting abortion doctors, etc.  Even invading Iraq; we would never have done that kind of murder to a European country.  So there seems to be something very wrong with how westerners interpret or follow the New Testament as well.  What we do is much worse than what Muslims do.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Islam is based on the principles of the Quran, which clearly say to only use force if you absolutely have to in defense.
It says that even if they have attacked you twice, you can still try a third time to work out a peaceful agreement.
It is only after the 3rd attack that you no longer have any mercy.

{... “There is no compulsion where the religion is concerned.” (Holy Quran: 2/ 256) ...}

{... “God does not forbid you from being good to those who have not fought you in the religion or driven you from your homes, or from being just towards them. God loves those who are just.” (Surat al-Mumtahana, 8) ...}

{... The word “Islam” is derived from the word meaning “peace” in Arabic.  ...}


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Lol can I cut off your nose for demeaning Jesus, hold still now, fool

Woman with nose cut off - Bing images


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...



There is a sort of Islamic radical.
In order to fight western imperialism and colonialism in the Mideast, the Islamic Brotherhood tried to unify Arabs by using Islam.
That is a worthy cause, but it does end up someone slanting the original intents and purposes of Islam.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Nope. This is done by traditional Islam to please mohfuckmed
https://www.pajhwok.com/sites/pajhw.../1/24159587090_3aff9becb8_z.jpg?itok=TbKzyzlj


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Dead wrong.



Rigby5 said:


> It says that even if they have attacked you twice, you can still try a third time to work out a peaceful agreement.
> It is only after the 3rd attack that you no longer have any mercy.



It tells Muslims to wage war against the infidel.  It says it over and over and over.



Rigby5 said:


> {... “There is no compulsion where the religion is concerned.” (Holy Quran: 2/ 256) ...}
> 
> {... “God does not forbid you from being good to those who have not fought you in the religion or driven you from your homes, or from being just towards them. God loves those who are just.” (Surat al-Mumtahana, 8) ...}
> 
> {... The word “Islam” is derived from the word meaning “peace” in Arabic.  ...}



The "peace" of Islam means the peace of submission.   There is no peace for those who refuse to submit.

Quran (9:14) - _"Fight against them so that Allah will punish them by your hands and disgrace them and give you victory over them and heal the breasts of a believing people."_ Humiliating and hurting non-believers not only has the blessing of Allah, but it is ordered as a means of carrying out his punishment and even "heals" the hearts of Muslims.

Quran (9:20) - _"Those who believe, and have left their homes and striven with their wealth and their lives in Allah's way are of much greater worth in Allah's sight. These are they who are triumphant." _The Arabic word interpreted as "striving" in this verse is the same root as "Jihad". The context is obviously holy war.

Quran (9:29) - _"Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the religion of Truth, (even if they are) of the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued." _ "People of the Book" refers to Christians and Jews. According to this verse, they are to be violently subjugated, with the sole justification being their religious status. Verse  9:33 tells Muslims that Allah has instructed them to make Islam _"superior over all religions." _This chapter was one of the final "revelations" from Allah and it set in motion the tenacious military expansion, in which Muhammad's companions managed to conquer two-thirds of the Christian world in the next 100 years. Islam is intended to dominate all other people and faiths. (See also: Response to Apologists)


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



First of all, Islam does not at all support or allow mutilation or harming anyone except in defense..
Second is that Christians do kill those who say anything bad about Jesus, even though there is no harm done by being critical of Jesus.
However, those attacking Mohammad are not just being critical, but deliberately attempting to incite hate speech against all Muslims with the intent of whipping up murders.  So that is a crime that has to be punished.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That is crazy and had nothing at all do to with religion.  That was a guy pissed about being jilted.  Not at all supported by Islam.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Islam is based on the principles of the Quran,


And on the hadiths. In fact, much of the dominant forms of sharia law is derived directly from them. You keep saying things that are ass backwards wrong.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Lol a husband can cut off his wife's nose or her head for no reason.  

You are a delusional demented fool in full denial, shit they throw gays off buildings and still stone lesbians.  You can claim that the pictures are not real, but all you are doing is mocking yourself


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Wrong.  That is the 9th Surrah, which is titled forgiveness and redemption.  It is all about how you should not fight except in defense, and you should make 2 attempts at peace even with those that betray you.  
The quotes you put up are AFTER they have broken treaties and attacked you twice. 
You clearly have not read or understood the Quran at all.

The jizya is the same taxes that Muslims pay in the Mosque.  It is not an additional tax.  It is just to support widows and orphans, and Christians and Jews can't pay their due share in the Mosque as everyone else is supposed to.
And tell me one government in the world that does NOT believe that all people have to be "violently subjugated" to written law?

And it is just a lie to claim Islam ever supports expansionism or military conquest.
YOU say "in the next 100 years" but clearly Mohammad was already old when he captured Mecca even.
There was no conquests by Mohammad.
If you had read any history, you would see that around 1100 AD, Asiatics, like the Mongols, Moguls, and Turks invaded in successive waves.
And it was they who threatened Europe, not Islamic Arabs.
Islam had nothing to do with it, even though the Mongols, Moguls, and Turks later adopted Islam.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You are in denial about what u r

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/2000_1000/569e48f61a00005a00ab0d4c.jpeg

This is the face of islam


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is based on the principles of the Quran,
> ...



The Quran is supposed to be quotes from Mohammad, while hadiths are never quotes from Mohammad, but by later clerics.
No rational person would then claim that hadiths were actually the basis for Islam.
Clearly the clerics have a strong bias for the traditions from before Mohammad, that actually Mohammad was intent on changing or stopping.
So often the hadiths are the exact opposite of Mohammad.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Jihad is not about self defense.  It's about waging offensive war against the infidel.  If what you claim is true, then quote the passages that demonstrate it.  The ones I quoted don't say anything about self defense.  They tell the believers to kill Jews and Christians simply because they don't believe in Allah.  They also say to compel non believers to pay the _Jizya _.

You're obviously totally full of shit.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The Quoran is idiocy, all of it.

You can agree or cut off women's vaginas and noses


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Why are you trying to speak sense to an imbecile


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



First of all, a husband can not harm his wife physically.
Second is that this was not done by a husband.
Third is that this is illegal in all Islamic countries.

Throwing people off buildings or stoning is totally illegal according to the Quran, which only allows for beheading with an axe or heavy sword as the means of quick execution.
You can have all the images you want, but they are not what Mohammad wrote.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


That's all I ever do in this forum.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> That is the 9th Surrah, which is titled forgiveness and redemption. It is all about how you should not fight except in defense,


Such unfettered horseshit. You really need to shut up immediately.

Lets look at some of the beautiful writings of Surah 9:

"
“But when the sacred months are past, kill the pagans wherever you find them, 
and capture them, surround them, and watch for them in every lookout; but if 
they repent and establish regular prayer and give charity, then let them go their 
way, for God is Most Forgiving and Merciful.”

*Surah: Al-Tawbah (Repentance) – Chapter: 9 – Verse: 5

.........
*
Where is the "self defense"? Not there. You are just making shit up. Just stop.

More:

“Fight those from among the People of the Book (Christians and Jews) 
who do not have faith in God, nor in the Last Day, and do not consider 
forbidden what God and His messenger have forbidden, and do not 
acknowledge the religion of truth – until they pay tribute (_*jizyah*_) willingly 
as subjects.”

*Surah: Al-Tawbah (Repentance) – Chapter: 9 – Verse: 29*


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


More horseshit.

Quran (4:34) - _"Men are the maintainers of women because Allah has made some of them to excel others and because they spend out of their property; the good women are therefore obedient, guarding the unseen as Allah has guarded; and (as to) those on whose part you fear desertion, admonish them, and leave them alone in the sleeping-places and *beat them*; then if they obey you, do not seek a way against them; surely Allah is High, Great."  _Contemporary translations sometimes water down the word 'beat', but it is the same one used in verse  8:12 and clearly means 'to strike'.

Quran (38:44) - _"And take in your hand a green branch and *beat her *with it, and do not break your oath..."  _Allah telling Job to beat his wife (Tafsir).


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


A husband can beat his wife to death for saying no, or for walking ahead of him.

Seriously dude you have no clue

http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/283167/slide_283167_2155203_free.jpg


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Have you ever actually read the Quran?
I have.  It does not take that long.  You can easily read it in a couple of months.
And it does not allow for any physical harm or mutilation of anyone.
The FGM is an older and mostly African things similar to the chastity belts Christians used to force women to wear.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Total fucking lie.


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...



Your ignoring of the content and lack of intelligent input is duly noted


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Reading the Quoran is only accomplished by fools.  The passages of hate are already posted here

So ESFOAD if you need help try a shotgun


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



The Quran is very clear in that is says Christianity and Judaism are valid paths to heaven, the same God and goal as Islam.
The Quran says all 3 Abrahamic religions are "Brothers of the same book", referring to the same shared Old Testament.
It also says there must never be compulsion when it comes to religion.

Believers also pay the jizya, but do it voluntarily in the mosque.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Stop trying to help or convert him.  He is already dead to the world of the living


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Quoran allows and endorses this

http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/283167/slide_283167_2155203_free.jpg

You are already dead in the eyes of god


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> No rational person would then claim that hadiths were actually the basis for Islam.


Except muslims do precisely that. So, instead of whining to the guy who takes them at their word, go whine to them. 

And stop with your false horseshit, you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No rational person would then claim that hadiths were actually the basis for Islam.
> ...


He can not embarrass himself, as he believes that we are all evil fools


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




And who does not believe in laws with punishments?
The patriarch was the only source of order back then, so then had to act as judge.
It clearly says to be just, and to not harm anyone who has not transgressed.

Here is the recognized actual translation of 38:44,
{... 
*SAHIH INTERNATIONAL*
*[We said], "And take in your hand a bunch [of grass] and strike with it and do not break your oath." Indeed, We found him patient, an excellent servant. Indeed, he was one repeatedly turning back [to Allah ].*
*...}*

Considering that we still execute in the US and have half a million imprisoned over the War on Drugs, we are in no position to criticize anyone.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That is just a lie.
No Muslim is supposed to let them do that.
Islam was the beginning of rights for women, and it is the earlier Judaism where women were not even considered to have a soul or be allowed to own property.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Should lesbians be stoned to death

Yes
No


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You are a delusional mental patient

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kEl31mFei...aU2ZV0uXE/s1600/_61973268_pakistan_nose_1.jpg


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> we are in no position to criticize anyone.


And there it is. The amoral false equivalence. Fuck that. Our society is much better than any fundemantal islamic society, and it is not even close. And the more you equivocating fools get in the way of actual reformation of Islam, the harder you make it for moderate Muslims to reform their own religion. Disgustjng.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



There are no passages of hate in the Quran.
When there are encouragement to fight, it is only in defense, after all other attempts have been tried and failed.
And that is what we see in history.
There is no massacre of invasions by Islam.
In fact, the main allies that allowed Mohammad to defeat the attacking Meccans, were the Hebrew tribes.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Tell that to her not me

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kEl31mFei...aU2ZV0uXE/s1600/_61973268_pakistan_nose_1.jpg


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > No rational person would then claim that hadiths were actually the basis for Islam.
> ...




Except that Christians are far worse, with Crusades, Inquisitions, Conquistadors, imperialism, colonialism, slavery, atomic bombs, lying about WMD, invading Iraq, murdering half a million innocent Iraqi civilians, etc.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


*Murderous Mumbo-Jumbo*

It's not about words, it's about swords.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Lol. Let your hate make you whole


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > we are in no position to criticize anyone.
> ...



That's ridiculous.
We spend more than the whole rest of the world on weapons, and we have not been attacked since 1812, so they are NOT at all defensive.
We murder more than anyone.
We murdered 3 million innocent Vietnamese, and countless Iranians (1953), Hondurans, Brazilians, Chileans (Pinochet), Grenadians, Iraqi, Afghans, Syrians, Libyans, Egyptians, etc.
We are thousands of times worse than anyone.

Muslims can take care of their own religion very well if we would stop murdering and invading.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Care to find anything in the Quran to back up your claim that is Islamic?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yes it is, and who now is making almost all of the weapons?
It is the US.
What countries are Muslims invading or occupying?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> There are no passages of hate in the Quran.


I would call you a liar, but that would imply that you have a shred of knowledge about anything you are talking about.

"they who disbelieved among the People of the Scripture and the polytheists will be in the fire of Hell, abiding eternally therein. Those are the worst of creatures” (98:6). They are “like livestock” (7:179). “Indeed, the worst of living creatures in the sight of Allah are those who have disbelieved, and they will not [ever] believe” (8:55)."


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The Q'uran tells Moslems to kill Jews and Christians.  It also says they have to pay the Jizyah.

Who do you think you're fooling?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


*Self-Determination for a Religion Determined to Destroy Us, But NONE DARE CALL IT TREASON*

Imperialism is a worthy cause.  The fact that the false-flag Right opposes outright colonization gives the Third World savages a critical advantage.  Settler pioneering creates class mobility for those excluded in the mother country; that's the real reason the Preppy Republic opposes it.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Schitzos create their own rules


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Wrong.  The Crusades were retaliation for Muslims occupying half of Christianity.

You think Muslims didn't practice slavery?  Now I know you're positively insane


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I think we should stop this and show some empathy for this fool.  Ask, what would Jesus do here and now.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



I commented on a post. That you can’t intelligently argue the other side is duly noted.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So, your failed, dishonest, madeup horseshit has now devolved to:

"Our society is no better"

I think I will just let your obviously fucking stupid and embarrassing last comment stand on its own. Good luck to you, freak. I thi k I will choose to keep my young daughter here, where she will not have her clit cut or be forced to marry a dirty old man or be forced to wear a potato sack. Hopefully she doesnt end up with a person like you who thinks that our society is no better.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


I know what Muhammad would do:  cut off his head.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Yes cornholio, if you say so


----------



## candycorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Ambivalent1 said:
> ...



Who are you?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Nah Mohammed would send him virgins and cut off your head actually

Mine too I suppose


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I am what I am


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Lol the USA has not been attacked since 1812

Mental alert, one went over the fence


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


*Adolf the Arab*

"Let me tell you this!  And you're hearing this straight from the horse!  Hitler was better looking than Churchill!  He was a better dresser than Churchill!  He had more hair!! He told better jokes!!! And he could dance the pants off Churchill!!!"  Author of Germany's satanic verses, _Springtime for Hitler._


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


*OLD SCHOOL:  Prevail
DHIMMITUDE:  Pretty Veils*

No one noticed, at least among those paid to comment on things, but the language traitors changed _Moslem _to "Muslim," _Koran _to "Quran," and _Mohammed _to "Muhammad" just when this pagan death cult was really starting to roll in its thrill-killing terrorism.  The scheme was to discredit all previous writing about this perpetual threat to human civilization, making us think that all that was written about it before was old-fashioned.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Practicing a religion is a choice done because one wants to so yes it is for the same reason.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


*They Are Legion*

What He did to the Gadarene swine.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


*Dolley's Lapdog, Jemmy*

That near-catastrophe was due to the Constitutionazis' idol, James Madison.  The next one was due to the messiah of anti-American Preppylovers, Dubai Dubya.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Care to take your pills before babbling


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




You are delusional.  There are parts of the Bible that talk about killing for the will of God.  You are cherrypicking from the book and missing the message.  How many Muslims have you sat down with and actually talked to about their religion?  You are the cyst on the skin of society that happens when you use the internet to decide how a group of people live their lives.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



You are wasting your breath.  You are trying to reason with people who think they know what Islam is, and how Muslims act because they saw it on Fox News or read about it on the internet.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Hmmmm, you're the one who keeps telling us that Islam is a "religion of peace" even though all the empirical evidence indicates otherwise, and so do all their holy books.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Yeah, there's some ugly stuff in the Old Testament.  The New Testament is what Christianity is all about, however.  Another thing is that Jesus never had anyone assassinated, never committed genocide, never enslaved anyone, never raped anyone, never beat anyone, never tortured anyone, never had sex with underage girls.  

Muhammad did all those things.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



God totally destroyed 2 cities full of people, and in the Bible killed everyone on Earth except for just a handful that were on Noah's ark.  In the Bible it also talks about how Lot's daughters got him drunk and had sex with him to get pregnant.

So that Bible you like so much isn't exactly devoid of the same shit you are spewing about the Quoran.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> How many Muslims have you sat down with and actually talked to about their religion?


Where? In the US, or in Pakistan or Mauritania? Be clear. If you are going to point at the moderate, assimilated muslims in the US as some sort of "typical example" of Muslims worldwide, that would not be very honest of you. 1 billion muslims worldwide....3.5 million in the US. And the ones here are better precisely because of the secular, reformed society we have. So you can't use the benefit of this is a cudgel against people who point out that our society is better than any fundamentalist Muslim society in the world. That would be absurd.

Why not take your own advice? Head on over to mauritania or indonesia and sit down with some Muslims and critique their faith. I volunteer to hold all your stuff.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > How many Muslims have you sat down with and actually talked to about their religion?
> ...



Muslims in the U.S. read the same book as they do in other countries.  There are also Muslims that fight side by side of American troops in the Middle East.


----------



## Deno (Mar 18, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Judge......
> ...




I'm not sure if Pirro is a foreign name you bigot....

But I am sure her family didn't sneak in...…...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> There are also Muslims that fight side by side of American troops in the Middle East.


And who are they fighting? Hmm...

You aren't making any god points. I have not said moderate muslims do not exist. I say that islam has a severe problem rightnow with fundamentalism and literalism, and thats a fact. These fundies aren't misinterpreting anything. They are drawing directly from the pile of horrible, evil ideas found in Islam. The moderates are the ones ignoring those evil ideas. And you arent doing them any favors to clutch your pearls and throw yourself in front of Islam, whenever someone rightly points out the evil shit in it. In fact, you are making it harder for them.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > There are also Muslims that fight side by side of American troops in the Middle East.
> ...




What's that supposed to mean?  In the U.S. we had Christians fighting Christians in the Civil War.  I grew up with a friend that was Muslim.  It's like any other religion that chooses just how strict they follow their religion.  Do all Christian women wear dresses to their ankles?  Do all Christians wear long beards and shy away from using technology.  No.  Muslims are the same way, and it is the Radicalized Muslims that hate the West and want to destroy it.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 18, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


Shred it?

Liberals wrote it


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Put it in a Banksy Frame huh?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


That's the old testament.  Did Jesus ever wipe out entire cities?  No, but Muhammad did.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Your kind of liberal bears no resemblance to the liberals who signed the Constitution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > How many Muslims have you sat down with and actually talked to about their religion?
> ...


Muslims here behave themselves because they are vastly outnumbered.  If we look at Europe we note that the more numerous they become the more violent and barbaric they become.


----------



## Fueri (Mar 18, 2019)

I've got no problems with a hijab, a baseball hat or a bowler cap.  More worried about what goes on under any given hat than the hat itself.

She's an issue that will work itself out in time, IMO.  The voters in her district will decide if they're down with her shtick or not, which is their right.  She's their problem, not mine.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Correct.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> What's that supposed to mean?


I thought it was clear:

Islam is a motherlode of horrible,evil ideas, and it has a severe, global problem with fundamentalists and literalists. And it is badly in need of a reformation. And people like you are obstacle to that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Muslims here behave themselves because they are vastly outnumbered.


Hmm,no,I reject that. Their children get assimilated by our society and culture, and they generally aren't going back.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2019)

Deno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Deno said:
> ...



Actually, Pirro is an Italian name with Greek roots.

Pirro - Wikipedia

As an *Italian* name, it is derived either from the aforementioned *Greek* name or from a variant of the name "Pierro" (from Peter). Pirro or DiPirro originates from the name "di Pirro" or "DiPirro" meaning "of Pirro" or "family of Pirro".


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


A "moderate" Muslim is simply one who doesn't believe most of the crap that's in their holy book.  The problem is that a large proportion of Muslims aren't moderate.  They believe in stoning women who aren't virgins on their wedding night.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims here behave themselves because they are vastly outnumbered.
> ...


That's probably true.  However, they tend to all live in the same areas precisely so they don't have to assimilate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fueri said:


> I've got no problems with a hijab, a baseball hat or a bowler cap.  More worried about what goes on under any given hat than the hat itself.
> 
> She's an issue that will work itself out in time, IMO.  The voters in her district will decide if they're down with her shtick or not, which is their right.  She's their problem, not mine.


She's your problem as well because she has a vote in Congress.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> However, they tend to all live in the same areas precisely so they don't have to assimilate.


Well, that's true of any subculture. And you would be correct to fear the nasty muslim literalism creeping into those communities .


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > I've got no problems with a hijab, a baseball hat or a bowler cap.  More worried about what goes on under any given hat than the hat itself.
> ...



There aren't enough Muslims in Congress to bring about Sharia law like you pants wetting conservatives are afraid of.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Oh Jesus is more important than God?


----------



## Fueri (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > I've got no problems with a hijab, a baseball hat or a bowler cap.  More worried about what goes on under any given hat than the hat itself.
> ...




She's a Dem and votes with that caucus.  Given how lockstep that's gotten she's no more a problem in that regard than any other Dem.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > What's that supposed to mean?
> ...



No, Radical Islamist do.  I'm not an obstacle to anything, people like you who are xenophobes are.  You are the kind of person that makes Muslims who don't have anything against the West, turn radical because of how much hate you spread.  Would you expect someone that you hate and talk so badly about to be friendly towards you?  You get what you give.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Oh you have a degree in religion?  Please feel free to show me your research that backs your assertion on that.  Once again, no, not all Muslims believe in stoning women.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Interestingly enough, that is one of the reasons Canada doesn't have as many problems with Muslim immigrants.  They have actual programs to help them assimilate into the community, teach them the language and laws, and they also help them find employment to become productive citizens of that country.

Here?  We drop them wherever, and don't do anything to help them assimilate.  We just tell them to blend in, and bitch about when they don't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


According to Christian doctrine, Jesus is God, moron.  Furthermore, he's the Christian equivalent of Muhammad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




You have a link for this? Pretty sure the UK and France have similar welcoming cultures yet they suffer from Islamic attacks.


----------



## Deno (Mar 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Thanks, but I am thinking most of us already knew she was Italian...……….

I was just "messin" with the bigot......


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So the gays that Muslims toss off of rooftops are a threat and the tossers are just defending themselves. Got it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Really?  Where in your research on Islam has it said that Mohammed was the Islamic equivalent of Jesus?  In the Bible, it talks about Jesus being of divine birth.  I don't know of anything like that in the Koran.  Mohammed was a human that God supposedly talked to like He did with Moses.  Nothing in the Koran says that Mohammed was of divine birth.  If you have a link stating as much, post it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


ROFL!  Blaming American again.  The idea that Muslims will behave if only we are nice to them and respect their vile religion is the purest form of idiocy.  Are turds like you nice to Christians?  No, you treat them like shit.  Christians are persecuted all over the world, especially by Muslim barbarians.  Does anyone go running into a restaurant with guns blazing and shout "Glory to Christ!"


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I really don't give a shit whether you accept it or not.  Your attempts to equate Christianity with Islam are absurd, and you know it


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If anyone uses the "click to expand" button on our conversation, they would see it was YOU who was trying to equate Christianity to Islam by saying that Jesus was the Christian equivalent of Mohammed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Your trying to define the Old Testament as all of Christianity, which is thoroughly dishonest.  Jesus and Muhammad are the main figures in each religion, and the latter is a loathsome pig, and you know it.

No one needs a degree in theology to know that.

You're just another amoral apologist for a death cult.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Again, use the "click to expand" button, and you will see it was Lewdog who was using the OT to define all of Christianity, not me.

And, it was YOU who said that Jesus and Mohammed were equals.  They weren't, because Jesus was of divine birth and Mohammed was just a man.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Lewdog is on your side of the issue, moron.

I'm not going to debate your other idiotic point with you.  It's a detail that doesn't matter.  You're one of those morons who claims an analogy isn't valid because it isn't exact.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 18, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


YOu are welcome to show anyone defending those throwing gays off of rooftops.    But of course, we know you were just lying....that's what CRCs do.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



God killed all the people of Sodom and Gamorrah, and killed everyone on Earth except those on Noah's Ark.  You know... the religion you don't think is violent and is forgiving.  NO OTHER religion can boast that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

bodecea said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You defend their religion, and their religion is their justification for doing it.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




I'm not blaming America.  I'm blaming xenophobic idiots like you.  How do you know I'm not a Christian?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Yes, and he was given the gift of ascending into heaven, which is the rock that Muslims worship at.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Don't bother spouting the Old Testament at me. Few Christians put an stock in that.  They regard these stories as myths.  The Old Testament and the New Testament are totally different books.  The Q'uran has no New Testament.  It's totally the work of Iron age barbarians.

Only douchebags claim that Christianity is no better than Islam.  How many murders does Christianity have on its hand for the last year? Islamic terrorists killed 883 people just in the month of February

List of Islamic Terror Attacks


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I'm not debating these idiocies with you, moron.  You're blaming America and the West.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > There are no passages of hate in the Quran.
> ...



And what religion does not threaten fire and damnation for disbelievers?
And by the way, that does not include those who simply have never been shown what Islam is, but only those have and still act in sinful ways.
And it does not include Jews and Christians, who Islam says have a valid path to salvation.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




That is just a lie.
The Quran is clear that Christians and Jews are "brothers of the book" meaning the 3 Abrahamic religions share the same Old Testament, and are not in conflict.
Everyone is supposed to pay the juzyah because it is the early form of welfare for widows and orphans.
And in fact, the Quran says to kill NO ONE, except in defense when there is no alternative.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



The Q'uran is exhorting believers to kill non-believers, moron.  Who gives a flying fuck what Allah or Muhammad does to his followers?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That is silly because imperialism and colonialism are opposite of the principles of a democratic republic.  
The Mideast is not the 3rd world, and is the source of all civilization, as well as mathematics, algebra, calculus, architecture, science, navigation, metal work, etc.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The Q'uran is clear that non-believers are vermin who are to be killed at every opportunity, and if they aren't killed they are to be forced to pay a tax.

It's hilarious watching the logical contortions you go through to defend this gutter religion.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Are you serious?  How many deaths do Christians have on their hands in the last year?  Not only is that a stupid comment on the surface, it is a ridiculously stupid comment.  The last year is a boil on a gnat's ass in context to history.  If your defense of the violence of Christianity is to ask about just the last year, you've lost this argument.  Which most knew already that you had.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The Middle East is, not Muslims.  Furthermore, it was actually the West was the origin of most of what you list.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No, because as much as you'd like to believe you are indicative of America as a whole, you aren't.  Most people in this country aren't as big of hate filled assholes like you are.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



It is easy to prove Muslims to not harm Christians or Jews, because the Mideast was under Arab/Muslim rule for over 2000 years, and the Christians and Jews there were prospering fine, while being hired as administrators, viziers.
The Jews only start being harmed by the Christian Crusades and Inquisitions.
The Moslems were the only ones defending the Jews.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I'm not aware of anyone who killed in the name of Christianity, moron.  Almost 900 people were killed in February by Muslim fanatics in the name of Allah.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Liberal Dictionary
===================================
Truth - hate.

I tend to hate people who want to kill me.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Wrong.
The Muslims invaded and occupied NOTHING.
They simply finally defeated the occupation by the invading Romans, such as in Constantinople.
Romans did not belong in Anatolia, at all.

Muslims practiced slavery as a means of not needing prisons or POW camps.
They did not do like the plantations in the South of the US did, where there were no rights or means of buying your way out of slavery.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



ROFL!  That is so fucking ignorant it's beyond belief.  Muslims killed millions of Christians during that period.  They constantly raided the South Coast of Europe and took millions of Christians as slaves.  Most of those slaves died.  Thomas Jefferson sent Marines to destroy the Barbary Pirates who were constantly attacking American vessels and taking those on board captive to become slaves.

I could go on all day about all the atrocities of Islam.

Thanks for showing everyone how your claims are based on total ignorance of history and of Islam.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




While I prefer the New Testament to the Quran, the Christians are far worse, not only in ancient times, like Crusades, Inquisitions, and conquistadors, but even now with the WMD lies about Iraq so we could illegally invade and murder about half a million innocent Iraqis.
If you don't like Islamic terrorism, then don't do evil things like murdering half a million innocent people that makes terrorism necessary.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Nope.
The Quran is clear to NOT harm disbelievers in any way.
What god then does in the after life, is none of our business.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



Islam did come later, but it should also be clear that the European Reconnaissance was due to European contract and enlightenment from the Mideast Muslims.  If not for the Mideast Muslims, Europe would still be feudal serfs under robber barons.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Of course you aren't aware, because you wouldn't believe it if it walked up to you and slapped you in the face.  Are you a Christian?  I have no doubt in my mind if you were in the Middle East and had the chance you'd kill a Muslim indiscriminately, while the whole time justifying it in your head that if you didn't kill them first they'd kill you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Romans did not belong in Anatolia?  Romans had been there for 700 years, moron.  

Now you're trying to justify slavery?  Yeah, they took slaves out of humanitarian concern!

Almost all the colored area in the map below was Christian before the rise of Islam:






You're such a fucking moron.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



And you are too damn stupid to understand they would hate you because you hate them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


"I'm not aware" means no one has produced any evidence of anyone killing Muslims for the sake of Christ.  That means the comparative murder rate for February is 900-0.

I have no doubt in my mind that you're a a brain dead moron who would put people in prison for criticizing Islam if you had a chance.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That is silly.  Not only were the Crusades, Inquisitions, and conquistadors killing in the name of Christianity, but how many heretics and witches did the European Christians burn to death?

But we don't have to go that far back.
Do you think we would have lied about WMD and killed over half a million Iraqis if they had also been Christian?

Muslims never kill anyone in the name of Allah, but to free their countries from foreign invader occupations.
If you don't like terrorism, then don't do things that deserve terrorism.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


They already hate me, and they don't even know I exist.  Muslims hate Christians.   That's what their holy book tells them to do.  That's what a good Muslim does.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Wrong.  Christians in Africa have not only been killing homosexuals, but also have killed people of other religions by setting them on fire and eating them.  And you continue to use this "last year" as a crutch.  How many people did Christians kill during the Crusades?  When they came to North America?  Indians during the Western Expansion in the U.S.  This can go on and on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


That's also a lie.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That is a totally ignorant and incorrect claim.
First of all, Islam under Arab rule only lasted about 400 years, before being invaded and conquered by successive Asiatic waves, like the Mongols, Moguls, and Turks.
The Arab Muslims never raided Europe and never tried to expand or invade anyone.
And the Mongols, Moguls, and Turks later claimed to adopt Islam, but not when they were invading.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Wrong.  Christians have been murdering Muslims for being Muslim for centuries.
That was what the Crusades and Inquisitions were about.
But clearly the west has been invading, taking over, and murdering Muslims even more lately, like Iraq, Libya, Syria, etc.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


ROFL!  You have evidence to support this claim?

How many Christians did Muslims kill when they conquered the Middle East and North Africa?  Far more by many orders of magnitude than the number Muslims killed during the Crusades.  The Muslims killed millions of Christians and Jews every year from the day Muhammad started his cult.  They also took millions of Christians as slaves.   Many of these slaves were castrated, a procedure that kills 2/3 of the people it's applied to.

The history if Islam is a history of mass slaughter, genocide, slavery, rape, murder and torture.

The crimes you attribute to Christianity are really nothing more than the artifacts of the age in which they occurred.  Human life was cheap in those days.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If not for Crusaders bringing back civilization from the Mideast, then where do you think the Renaissance came from?
Before that, Europe was all feudalism, with serfs and dictators, without even any concept of sanitation.  And Christianity was no help, as they were burning witches and heretics at the stake.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Christians can be substituted in all the places you said Muslims.  I love how you try to diminish the atrocities committed by Christians in the past.  

Want something more current?  Feel free to read:

How anti-gay Christians evangelize hate abroad


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The inquisition had nothing to do with Islam or Muslims, dumbass.  It was mostly directed at Jews and Christians.

Christians spent about 200 years trying to retake the Holy Land.  Muslim empires have been laying siege to Christian countries for 1400 years.  They have killed hundreds of millions of Christians.

Anyone who believes that Islam is some kind of benign religion is an ignorant foo.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Wrong!
Muslims never killed any Christians or Jews, as they are forbidden to do so by the Quran.
The Arab Muslims never invaded anywhere.
There were invasions, but that was Mongols, Moguls, and Turks, long after Mohammad was dead, and his caliphate defeated.

If you look at who murdered Jews, it was the Christian Crusaders.
{... 
*Massacres During the Crusades* - The first well documented riots or pogroms took place during the Crusades. Though violence was forbidden officially by the various popes, the bands of knights who set out on the crusades were essentially lawless marauders. Rather than protecting the Eastern Christians, which was one of the official goals of the Crusades, they often as not destroyed and plundered their communities. The conquest of Jerusalem itself was accompanied by a horrific pogrom, in which all the Jews who were not expelled were murdered.

Not surprisingly, the Crusaders turned on the Jews closest to hand. The first Crusade began in 1095. Guibert of Nogent (1053-1124) reported that the Crusaders of Rouen said: "we desire to combat the enemies of God in the East; but we have under our eyes the Jews, a race more inimical to God than all the others... The crusaders in Rouen and elsewhere in Lorraine massacred Jews who refused baptism. This was not the first instance of forced conversions. German Jews largely ignored warnings of their French coreligionists. The crusaders, egged on by preachers like Peter the Hermit and others, began to murder and pillage throughout the Rhine valley. In Speyer, "only" 10 Jews were reportedly murdered, thanks to the intervention of Bishop John. At Wurms, the majority of the Jews were killed, despite the protection and shelter granted them by Bishop Adalbert. Several hundred were massacred at Mainz with the approval of Achbishop Ruthard, and some committed suicide. In Koln (Cologne) Jews were hidden by order of Archbishop Adalbert, but they were soon discovered and murdered. In Ratisbon, the entire Jewish community was forcibly baptized in the Danube, to the accompaniment of a massacre. The massacres spread to Treves, Neuss, and Prague and many other other towns in Germany and Bohemia. In Jerusalem, Godfrey de Bouillon found all all the Jews conveniently assembled in a synagogue. He burnt it down and burned the Jews to death. 
It is estimated that upwards of 10,000 Jews were murdered in Europe during the first Crusade, constituting a third to a quarter of the Jewish population. (Flannery, Edward, The Anguish of the Jews, Paulist Press, 2004 pp 93-94).  This is likely to be an underestimate, since genetic studies indicate a "bottleneck" in the Jewish population of Europe at this time.

In Wurms, the massacre was preceded by a concocted blood libel:
...}
Crusades - Massacres of Jews

The Muslims are well known for defending and hiring Jews as administrators, known as Viziers.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



You mean the Renaissance?    

One of the greatest cities of all time was Constantinople, now Istanbul, and was a very diverse city with people of all kinds of backgrounds and religions.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Wrong.  The Inquisitions were due to the Christians defeating the Muslim Moors in Spain.
The point of the Inquisitions were to root out those who had supported the Muslims, like the Jews.

There was NEVER any siege of Christians by Arab Muslims except to remove Christian invaders occupying Mideast lands, like the Romans in Constantinople.
What Mongols, Moguls, and Turks did later after they defeated the Arab Muslims, is not relevant.
The Mongols invaded around 1100 AD or so.

And Christians never had any claim to the Mideast, but were never harmed by Muslims in the Mideast either.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Thanks for the catch.  I did not even notice the spell checker had substituted.
And yes, Constantinople was a foreign occupation of the invading Romans into the Mideast.
Constantine and Justinian were evil dictators of a foreign land that hated them.
It was good for Constantinople to be finally liberated from the evil Romans.
The Roman barbarism, colonialism, imperialism, etc., are indefensible.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Do you have any extra LSD for sale?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Wrong, turd.  Christians have committed nothing like the horrific crimes of Muslims.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Islam didn't exist when the Romans conquered Anatolia, moron.  Prior to that, it was Greek.  Arab Muslims have no history of being in Anatolia prior to 1400 AD.   It takes a special kind of stupid to believe they had any historical claim to the region.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Cannibal Christians kill and eat two men in Central African Republic  – Originalpeople.org


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


That's also bullshit, but I don't have the evidence at my fingertips.  I'll have to search for it.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



{...
The *Siege of Baghdad*, which lasted from January 29 until February 10, 1258, entailed the investment, capture, and sack of Baghdad, the capital of the Abbasid Caliphate, by Ilkhanate Mongol forces and allied troops. The Mongols were under the command of Hulagu Khan (or Hulegu Khan), brother of the khagan Möngke Khan, who had intended to further extend his rule into Mesopotamia but not to directly overthrow the Caliphate. Möngke, however, had instructed Hulagu to attack Baghdad if the Caliph Al-Musta'sim refused Mongol demands for his continued submission to the khagan and the payment of tribute in the form of military support for Mongol forces in Iran.

Hulagu began his campaign in Iran with several offensives against Nizari groups, including the Assassins, who lost their stronghold of Alamut. He then marched on Baghdad, demanding that Al-Musta'sim accede to the terms imposed by Möngke on the Abbasids. Although the Abbasids had failed to prepare for the invasion, the Caliph believed that Baghdad could not fall to invading forces and refused to surrender. Hulagu subsequently besieged the city, which surrendered after 12 days. During the next week, the Mongols sacked Baghdad, committing numerous atrocities and destroying the Abbasids' vast libraries, including the House of Wisdom. The Mongols executed Al-Musta'sim and massacred many residents of the city, which was left greatly depopulated. The siege is considered to mark the end of the Islamic Golden Age, during which the caliphs had extended their rule from the Iberian Peninsula to Sindh, and which was also marked by many cultural achievements
...}

Siege of Baghdad (1258) - Wikipedia

{...
The *Mughal Empire* (Persian:...‎, translit. _Gūrkāniyān_;[9] Urdu:..., translit. _Mughliyah Saltanat_)[10][2] or *Mogul Empire*[11] was an empire in the Indian subcontinent, founded in 1526. It was established and ruled by the Timurid dynasty, with Turco-Mongol Chagatai roots from Central Asia, claiming direct descent from both Genghis Khan (through his son Chagatai Khan) and Timur,[12][13][14] and with significant Indian Rajput and Persian ancestry through marriage alliances;[15][16] the first two Mughal emperors had both parents from Central Asian ancestry.[17]The dynasty combined Persianate culture[11][18] with local Indian cultural influences[19] visible in its court culture and administrative customs.
...}

Mughal Empire - Wikipedia

{...
The *Ottoman Empire* (/ˈɒtəmən/; Ottoman Turkish...‎, _Devlet-i ʿAlīye-i ʿOsmānīye_, literally "The Exalted Ottoman State"; Modern Turkish: _Osmanlı İmparatorluğu_ or _Osmanlı Devleti_), also historically known in Western Europe as the *Turkish Empire*[8] or simply *Turkey*,[9] was a state that controlled much of Southeast Europe, Western Asia and North Africa between the 14th and early 20th centuries. It was founded at the end of the 13th century in northwestern Anatolia in the town of Söğüt (modern-day Bilecik Province) by the Oghuz Turkish tribal leader Osman I.[10] After 1354, the Ottomans crossed into Europe, and with the conquest of the Balkans, the Ottoman beylik was transformed into a transcontinental empire. The Ottomans ended the Byzantine Empire with the 1453 conquest of Constantinople by Mehmed the Conqueror.[11]

During the 16th and 17th centuries, at the height of its power under the reign of Suleiman the Magnificent,[12] the Ottoman Empire was a multinational, multilingual empire controlling most of Southeast Europe, parts of Central Europe, Western Asia, parts of Eastern Europe and the Caucasus, North Africa and the Horn of Africa.[13] At the beginning of the 17th century, the empire contained 32 provinces and numerous vassal states. Some of these were later absorbed into the Ottoman Empire, while others were granted various types of autonomy during the course of centuries.
...}

Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


He is a cannibal for Christ?

Your source says otherwise:

_According to The Associated Press, the men were killed by residents of the Sango neighbourhood in revenge for the lynching of a taxi driver from Sango a day earlier._​


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


What does the Mongol siege of Baghdad have to do with Muslims waging war against Christians?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




They were Christians killing Muslims, by lynching, burning, and cannibalizing them.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


irosie91 is the resident expert on the ME.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Funny how you can't actually name a single one of these supposed crimes by Muslims?
But if Muslims were supposed to be so murderous, then why were European Jews so bent on immigration to Palestine, to be safer under Muslim rule than European Christian rule?
There was an initial push for Jewish emigration to Palestine around 1895.
And Palestine was under Muslim rule essentially until the 1949 UN partition created Israel from about half of Palestine.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...


True, but what she, and any other congressperson cannot do, is destroy the Constitution.  They swore an oath to uphold and protect it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It sounds like the Muslims started the killing.  They always do.  Wherever there are Muslims, there is killing.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Nope, it is fighting that has been going on for some time.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Right.  The Muslims murder people and they defend themselves.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 18, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




This coming from the guy the FBI were so worried about, they had to make a house call to.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 18, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


ROFL!   You're the master of the cheap shot.


----------



## justoffal (Mar 18, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...



I beg to differ .... Sharia stands alone in it's
Category...it is definitely unconstitutional.
Just ask all the gays in Islam....oops that's right you can't.

Jo


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Yea the same FBI that let Clinton sell Uranium to Russia so Putin could laugh

The FBI that says Clinton did not mean to break the law when she did.

The new FBI law, democrats can do no harm

Go shoot your smack retard


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Still spouting the uranium myth


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It's no myth, Putin did this to prove how dumb Obama and Clinton were.  

The real myth is that Clinton's emails were deleted, because the nsa, China and Russia all have every one of them.  So what is Putin holding over the dems who suddenly will not impeach their arch enemy


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Muslims have committed no crimes at all.
Name one if you can.
There are a few crimes like ISIS murdering gays or that Jordanian pilot, but it is pretty obvious ISIS was created by the US, from Sunni atheists, and they know nothing about Islam.

But Christians committed mass murder by the invasion of Iraq itself, deliberately targeting AC and refrigeration power plants in a desert climate.  Deliberately murdering over half a million innocents.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



So in your demented mind crashing jets into the twin towers wasn't a crime

Fuck off and die you shithead


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Anatolia was home to Hittites, and many other people, but not Greeks or Romans.
And although it was Muslims who finally drove out the hated invading Greeks and Romans, it was not Arabs either.
It was Turks.
Before the Roman invasion, it was Selucid or Parthian.
Romans most definitely did not belong in what is now Turkey.
And the liberation by Turks most definitely is what the general population wanted.
The Roman tyrants were the worst rulers in all of history.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



So in your demented mind crashing jets into the twin towers wasn't a crime

Fuck off and die you shithead


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The US illegally murdered over 10,000 on the Highway of Death in Desert Storm, after negotiating their withdraw under a white flag.
So of course the crashing of jets into the WTC was more than legally justifiable.
The US is and almost always has been in violation of international war crimes laws.
Such as torture at Guantanamo, preventing elections in 1955 Vietnam, subverting the democracy in 1953 Iran, etc.
We essentially assassinated Qaddafi, and illegally have troops in Syria as well.

The claim Saddam had stockpiles of WMD was a deliberate lie, and so was the claim Saddam used chemical weapons on Fallujah.  We know now that the Iranians had invaded Fallujah the day before the Iraqi counter attack, and it was the Iranians who has gassed the city.  Saddam's forces were mostly Kurdish, so would never have gassed a Kurdish city.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



We know who you are, where you are, and what you are.

You live on a whim

This is your Mom

Enjoy


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> I'm not an obstacle to anything,


100% wrong. You are an obstacle to moderate muslims trying to reform their religion, and to anyone else trying to do the same. And every time one of them or anyone else dares engage im the criticism that is required in order to reform it, you throw yourself in front of islam like a human shield. And no amount of embarrassing, transparaent attempts by you to personally attack me will alter that fact. Get it together.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> And what religion does not threaten fire and damnation for disbelievers?


See, this is just the sort of idiotic false equivalence i am talking about. 

Islam needs a reformation. I am talkmg about that topic and not reformation of Christianity, because one of these two requires more of our attention right now. 

Period. And if you are unwilling or unequipped to have that discussion, then you should get out of the way.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I was going to prove you wrong, but I found some that sort of adds to your view.

{...
In stark contrast to the High Middle Ages, when Latin scholars focused almost entirely on studying Greek and Arabic works of natural science, philosophy and mathematics,[25] Renaissance scholars were most interested in recovering and studying Latin and Greek literary, historical, and oratorical texts. Broadly speaking, this began in the 14th century with a Latin phase, when Renaissance scholars such as Petrarch, Coluccio Salutati (1331–1406), Niccolò de' Niccoli(1364–1437) and Poggio Bracciolini (1380–1459) scoured the libraries of Europe in search of works by such Latin authors as Cicero, Lucretius, Livy and Seneca.[26] By the early 15th century, the bulk of the surviving such Latin literature had been recovered; the Greek phase of Renaissance humanism was under way, as Western European scholars turned to recovering ancient Greek literary, historical, oratorical and theological texts.
...}
Renaissance - Wikipedia

While this shows that science at end of the Dark Ages was coming from Arabs, But the link also implies it was the influx of Greek refugees from the fall of Constantinople that was a major factor.  And Turks then should not claim that as a plus.  However, I don't believe there was an influx of Greek refugees since Constantinople surrendered with a negotiated ending that should  not have cause massive refugee flight?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an obstacle to anything,
> ...


There are no moderate Muslims and religions are not reformed, they are all about tradition


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Well if Wikipedia says so

U R Retarded


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an obstacle to anything,
> ...



Murdering Muslims, like invading Iraq, the most secular of all Muslim countries, is not helping either.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


It shows nothing of the sort, dumbass.  The influx of knowledge came from Greek and Latin sources.   You are truly stupid if you don't understand that when the Turks took over in Constantinople, all the Greek scholars emigrated to places like France and Italy.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Muslims cutting off their wives noses doesn't help either


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > And what religion does not threaten fire and damnation for disbelievers?
> ...



The quote was not about Muslims being urged to kill other religions as the poster claimed, but about what the Quran claims God would do in the after life.  Big difference.  
And it IS Christianity that requires the big reform NOW, because it is Christianity that is using thermobaric weapons of mass destruction on civilians in the Mideast, like the Highway of Death.
Muslims are not the problem.
They invade no one.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Did your Mother enjoy this


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You clearly are not even reading.
I was sort of agreeing with you with that source.
I disagree for other reasons.
But you are not listening.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




And that has WHAT do to with Islam?
You want to claim all crimes in the US are due to Christianity?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



That is the result of Islam and the Quran, the fact that you are in denial is evident.  If you accepted that I was right you would have to hang yourself, so you deny


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Islam tells its followers to do things exactly like that.  That's what it has to do with Islam.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There are no moderate Muslims


False. But thank you for illustrating a big reason we are at a tough impasse on this issue .


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > There are no moderate Muslims
> ...


There is no tough impasse, there is decency and indecency


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> There is no tough impasse


You misunderstand me. The impasse is that a bunch of people who may agree that Islam needs to be reformed cannot work together. And the stupid shit you just said is one of the reasons this is so.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


All because a Congresswoman wears a hijab?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Look at what the veil is meant to hide

Fool


----------



## Oddball (Mar 19, 2019)

WaitingFor2020 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Like everything else, Oboingo didn't have the guts  do it out in the open.

He used the federal domestic spying apparatus to do his intimidation and  bullying for him.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



Oboingo……………….I like it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Oboingo……………….I like it


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Oboingo……………….I like it


Thank you for sharing your home movies.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



We are going to part ways on this.  ISIS has kidnapped foreigners and kept them in cages where they have done things like burn them alive, behead them, or drop them in a barrel of acid while still alive.  You will never find me defending those animals.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an obstacle to anything,
> ...




You haven't read a single post of mine if you think that.  I don't defend radical Muslims.  Never have.  I've even shared I grew up with a Muslim friend who shared that Muslims worship Islam in a similar way religions do the Bible.  They follow it in varying degrees understanding it is an antiquated book where not all behaviors are still needed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> I don't defend radical Muslims.


No, you defend islam from any criticism, going so far as to cast people as islamophobic or xenophobic without basis. As you did to me. I cant be much more clear.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't defend radical Muslims.
> ...




No, the people I have called that are the ones that lump ALL Muslims in the same group.  I know what I've said I can go back and quote it.  You need to start this thread over and try again.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> No, the people I have called that are the ones that lump ALL Muslims in the same group.


False, as you said that about me, despite the fact that I clearly and often say I am on the side of moderate muslims and think they need our help.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > No, the people I have called that are the ones that lump ALL Muslims in the same group.
> ...



Wrong again.  You posted this, at which I called you a xenophobe:

"I thought it was clear:

Islam is a motherlode of horrible,evil ideas, and it has a severe, global problem with fundamentalists and literalists. And it is badly in need of a reformation. And people like you are obstacle to that."

YOU lumped all followers of Islam, thus why you were called a xenophobe.  Now you backtracking trying to say there are moderate Islamist that are trying to change their religion.  How about you keep a consistent message and you won't called a xenophobe?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > No, the people I have called that are the ones that lump ALL Muslims in the same group.
> ...



My post about growing up with a Muslim friend was literally a response TO YOU.

"What's that supposed to mean? In the U.S. we had Christians fighting Christians in the Civil War. I grew up with a friend that was Muslim. It's like any other religion that chooses just how strict they follow their religion. Do all Christian women wear dresses to their ankles? Do all Christians wear long beards and shy away from using technology. No. Muslims are the same way, and it is the Radicalized Muslims that hate the West and want to destroy it."

Judge Pirro

So please tell me how I am obstacle to "moderate" Muslims.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Rep Omar has no nose?
Link


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Everything.
If you read it, it explains that the Mongols were not Muslim, and wiped out the entire Muslim leadership.
All the attacks on Europe were not really Muslim, but Mongols, Mughals, and Turks from Asia, that had taken  over the Arab empire, but with none of the Islamic ethics.
They called themselves Muslim, but only because that gave them the keys to the whole empire.
Muslims did not regain control until after WWI, when the Ottoman Empire was defeated.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Total BS.
Jihad does not at all mean a crusade to invade or conquer.
Jihad just means doing things for the right way for the right reason.
The closest English would be to be "pious".
An ardent Muslim would never attack anyone, and would only use violence in defense.
Did Islam spread?
Of course it did, because it had the advantages of a common language, science, trade, technology, etc.
Did Arab Muslims take over anyone?
Absolutely NOT!
When areas like Palestine, Egypt, Morocco, etc. became Muslim, they were still ruled locally by local native leaders.
They were not invaded or taken over.
They just joined the grand alliance of the peaceful Caliphate.
That should be obvious.
When the Moors were asked into the Iberian Peninsula, they were not Arabs from the Mideast, but Blacks from Morocco.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Your claim is about Christians being bloodthirsty, not Mongols.  I doubt you'll find anyone disputing the later proposition.



Rigby5 said:


> All the attacks on Europe were not really Muslim, but Mongols, Mughals, and Turks from Asia, that had taken  over the Arab empire, but with none of the Islamic ethics.
> 
> They called themselves Muslim, but only because that gave them the keys to the whole empire.



Wrong, idiot, I posted a video that shows all the attacks Muslims made on Christians in Europe.  There are hundreds of them.  Furthermore, all Moslem territory was acquired through conquest of mostly Christian land.  Anyone who claims Muslims didn't attack Christians is a liar or an idiot.  Muslims slaughtered Christians for 1400 years.  In fact, they are still slaughtering Christians.

BTW, the Mughals were Muslims.  So were the Turks.  You come off as an idiot claiming they weren't Muslims.



Rigby5 said:


> Muslims did not regain control until after WWI, when the Ottoman Empire was defeated.



"Regain control" of what?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > No, the people I have called that are the ones that lump ALL Muslims in the same group.
> ...



What all people in the Mideast need is for us to get out and stop murdering people.
For example, Saddam, Assad, and Qaddafi were the LEAST radical of all Mideast leaders, and the least fundamentalist.
They were the most moderate.
And yet we attacked them the most, destroyed 2 of them, allowed Iran to take over Iraq, and allowed al Qaeda to take over Libya.
That is so idiotic and backwards, that it can only be seen as deliberate.
Just like we let all the Iraqi Sunni POWs be released at once, without providing any jobs other than ISIS.
And someone foot the bill for millions in new Toyotas and weapons for ISIS.
That is all very suspicious.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


You are so full of shit it's unbelievable.  I won't waste more of my time refuting your preposterous claims.  Anyone who knows the slightest bit about the history of the Middle East can see that you're just a vast fountain of bullshit.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Mideast, their countries, their homes, and Islam.
The Ottoman Empire was the last wave of Asiatic invaders that ruled over the Mideast Arabs since around 1100 AD.
Taking total control over Islam, and using it for their own ends.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The Ottomans weren't Muslims?  I'll be damned!  You'll have to inform a bunch of history professors about that.

_Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia

The Ottomans became involved in multi-continental religious wars when Spain and Portugal were united under the Iberian Union, the Ottomans as holders of the Caliph title, meaning leader of all *Muslims *worldwide, and Iberians, as leaders of the Christian crusaders, were locked in a worldwide conflict, with zones of operations in the Mediterranean sea[47] and Indian Ocean[48] where Iberians circumnavigated Africa to reach India, and in the way, wage wars upon the Ottomans and their local *Muslim allies *and likewise the Iberians passed through newly Christianised Latin-America and had sent expeditions that traversed the Pacific in order to Christianize formerly *Muslim Philippines *and use it as a base to further attack the *Muslims in the Far East.*[49] In which case, the Ottomans sent armies to aid its easternmost vassal and territory, the Sultanate of Aceh in Southeast Asia._​


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



This guy needs an entire team of shrinks, no one of them would have a clue what to do


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2019)

The woman is a racist bitch

Lock her up


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Anyone who does not reject Islam is a shitforbrains

Call me anything you choose simpleton


*Graphic image removed.* Frannie 
*Read the Rules.*


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong




When an edict is issued that ALL American woman shall don the hijab, then I’ll worry.  Far as judge Pirro go’s, screw that ragged out old skank. She is nothing more then a political water boy like the other twerp Hannity. Fox has about 3 people worth a damn, the rest are plonkers.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 19, 2019)

RadicalRedneck said:


> I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong




Bitch got what she asked for.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > I stand with Judge Pirro, i believe a woman who wears a hijab shows she adheres to Sharia Law, which is against to our Constitution. And furthermore Omar’s antisemitism, to me, proves she’s a radical Sharia Islamist. Gox is wrong
> ...


Pirro voiced her opinion, when she can't do that what makes you think that you are immune to being censored


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...




Opinion. Sure that’s fine. But her opinion ain’t everyone else’s. Just Pirro is a corrupt, evil person. Her opinion is shit.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...























Wrong analogy, did nepalm help us in Vietnem and help us to achieve a draw or loss?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




The U.S. knew and allowed that bomb to be dropped on a CHILDREN'S school bus.

You are so far lost in the sauce you don't realize that you using war as an excuse to kill innocents including kids, that a lot of Muslims think they are at war against the U.S. and other Muslims that don't support that same fervor.

It doesn't matter the situation, innocent people shouldn't be killed or maimed.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


I do not like everything about her either, but when you censor her opinion you wake up Hitler


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Napalm is baby farts compared to nukes


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



They use kids and women to shield their weapons...……..

Tough shit kiddy


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Yeah I'm sure the bus full of kids that were coming home from school were shielding terrorists.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



And weapons.

Too bad


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 19, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Well advertisers pulled their ads from Pirro's show so she got fired.  Too bad.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Actually if you had to cover your ugly ass that might be an improvement

Why defend this?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 19, 2019)

You know, she said that she was just asking a question, trying to stir up a debate.

What she actually was doing was stirring up her audience against the Congress woman just because she is Muslim.

Like I've said many times before people, there aren't enough Congress critters in the House and the Senate who could vote to change our laws to Sharia.  Not only would it be voted down by everyone else, but the current count of Muslim members of Congress is only 3.

5 facts about the religious makeup of the 116th Congress

*While Congress remains overwhelmingly Christian, the number of non-Christian members has risen to 63. Most non-Christian members of Congress are Jewish (34), but there are also two Buddhists, three Muslims, three Hindus, two Unitarian Universalists, one unaffiliated member and 18 who decline to specify a religious affiliation. Only two of the non-Christians – Jewish Reps. Lee Zeldin, R-N.Y., and David Kustoff, R-Tenn. – are Republicans. The rest are Democrats.*


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Strawman.  I'm not defending making women cover themselves.  Some Christian groups do the same type of thing.






I've said two things in this thread.

1.  Said that ALL followers of Islam are not the same, just like any religion.
2.  Grouping ALL Muslims into one group and attacking them or categorizing them is wrong.

Sadly some people like you are too stupid to understand that.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Islam endorses the rape and mutilation of women, any person who calls that their religion endorses this.  Anyone can leave at any time, unless they get killed for doing so.

Islam needs to go the way of the Tasmanian Tiger


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



No, ISLAM does not.  What does it feel like to be so full of hate?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You are endorsing hate, I am condemning it








Enjoy your existence


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Oh, and Mrs.Pirro has not been censured. She can take her opinion to another place and sell it there.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, she said that she was just asking a question, trying to stir up a debate.
> 
> What she actually was doing was stirring up her audience against the Congress woman just because she is Muslim.
> 
> ...




Stir up the audience against Muslims. Hmmm, not really no. Sure, she is a dumbass who gets payed for being a dumbass, but no, she didn’t do that or try to do that at all. It’s not likely she even believes what it was she said.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


It sure as hell does.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


So, if a person has a different opinion than you can your cronies, the deserve to get fired?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So, not all Nazis are bad people.  Is that what you're trying to tell us?


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




Depends on the rules of the place we work now don’t it? You don’t get free speech in my living room.  Sure, you can barge in and start gabbing, but there will be consequences. If fox had a policy and she violated it then yes, they can.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Previously you said she deserved to get fired simply from having a different opinion from you and your douchebag friends.  Now you're changing your story.


----------



## Crixus (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Nope. I ain’t changing shit. If anything I wasn’t clear enough. She should have been fired because she is a bag of shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



There is only one nation that has used nukes

You going to post Hiroshima pics now?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


That's the kind of well-reasoned argument we expect from you.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



No, a better analogy would be that not all citizens of Germany during WWII were bad people.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No, that's not a better analogy, because not all the citizens of Germany during WWII subscribed to the same set of beliefs.  However, all Nazis do, and all Muslims do.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yes it is... the only reason you don't think so is because it ruins your argument.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Are you next?  That tis the question


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You are obviously wrong.  No amount of whitewashing can ever change Islam from what it is:  a death cult.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Crixus said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, she said that she was just asking a question, trying to stir up a debate.
> ...



Its not about what she said, its about her lack of right to say it.

A1 now means nothing

What so ever you do unto the least, you do unto me


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That is silly.
The Turks invaded, took over, and then decided that is they wanted to whole Muslim world to do what they wanted, they had better convert.
Which they did.
But do you think they really cared about the religious aspects, like ethics?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




Care to show how that is Islamic?
When someone rapes a child in the US, do you blame Christianity?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Little Boy and Fat Man saved more lives then they took


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The Turks were Muslims since before they invaded, moron. Don't you get tired of being wrong all the time?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


More importantly, they saved American lives.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Get your fucking head out of the past and look around today

Afghan woman has nose cut off by husband


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oddly enough Japanese lives as well were saved


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Why do you care if she got her nose cut off?  She's an evil Muslim right?  I guess you only care about Muslims if it helps support your warped view of the world.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That makes no sense at all.
Who is making all the weapons and using them to invade, murder, force regime change, etc.?
It is not just pretty much exclusively Christian countries, but only entirely JUST the US.

What Muslim country is invading anyone?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




No one should be fired.
All opinions should be heard.
But Pirros opinion should be denounced as ignorant and irrational.

A hair covering is originally from the Old Testament, so also is worn by nuns, Amish, Pilgrims, and all conservative Christians, as well as Muslims and Jews.

These are modern Israeli Jewish women.




Muslims have pretty much identical beliefs, because they use the same Old Testament.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If Islam was such a "death cult", then why did Jewish immigration from Europe start to Palestine around 1895, when it was under Muslim rule?

{...
*Theodor Herzl* (/ˈhɜːrtsəl, ˈhɛərtsəl/;[1] German: [ˈhɛɐtsl̩]; Hebrew:  _Te'odor Hertsel_; Hungarian: _Herzl Tivadar_; Hebrew name given at his brit milah Binyamin Ze'ev (Hebrew: ] also known in Hebrew as, _Chozeh HaMedinah_, lit. "Visionary of the State"; 2 May 1860 – 3 July 1904) was an Austro-Hungarian journalist, playwright, political activist, and writer who was the father of modern political Zionism. Herzl formed the Zionist Organization and promoted Jewish immigration to Palestine in an effort to form a Jewish state.
...}
Theodor Herzl - Wikipedia


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Fox didn't fire her because of what she said.  They fired her because so many advertisers pulled their ads from her show.  The advertisers pulled their adds from her show because of what she said... and they have a right to do that, just as much as she has a right to voice her opinion no matter how irresponsibly dumb it is.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Wrong, the Nazis in Germany represented a coalition of very diverse groups ranging from wealthy corporate owners, to nationalists and socialists.  Many were just angry about how Germany was abused as the victim of terrorism in WWI.
And in fact, almost no one in Germany knew of the existence of death camps, just work camps.

And Muslims have never been associated with violence, aggression, invasion, or theft.
If Muslims had been associated with those things, then how come France and England were freely colonizing the Mideast?
Why would Theodor Hertl have been organizing Jewish colonies in Palestine?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Not just that, but many Germans were upset about how their economy was tanking after the Treaty of Versailles.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


*"And Muslims have never been associated with violence, aggression, invasion, or theft."
*
You kill me!


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



You are a heartless pig...……………..

Enjoy the existence you call a life


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


If all Muslims have the same beliefs they all need to be eliminated.


*Do NOT post graphic images. Removed. * Frannie


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Laughing at this cretin is like laughing at evil itself, nothing here is funny, it's all very sad.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You are the one that said all Muslims are evil.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



In the United States we still use the death penalty.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...





Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Anyone who defends this is evil, including you Muslim or not
Any Muslim who does not try to end this or leave is evil
Looking the other way is not an option for anyone who can care


*Graphic image removed.*


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Excellent

Three gold stars for you


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



So you only care about Muslims as long as it fits your narrative?  So you are admitting to being a flake?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You are beaten, I have reduced you to the empty hole and lack of care that you show

I live with pride and heart

Enjoy your dead limb life

Does removing the images remove the pain?
*Graphic images removed.*
?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



You know how many first world countries still have the death penalty?  The United States is one... they have that in company with countries like Iran, Iraq, Yemen, United Arab Emirates, Syria, Qatar, Kuwait, Jordan, Egypt...


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Explain why you should pay for the care of mass murderers
Many of which do not even want to live


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You blow another fuse?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Just showing you that we also retain some barbaric activities here in the U.S.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Killing killers is not barbaric though the standard of proof needs to be not high but complete


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2019)

*Stop the personal attacks and get back on topic, or get out of the thread.*


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



If Judge Pirro denounces the hate speech that Omar used against Jews that is her right

Rep. Ilhan Omar responds to House committee chair's charge of 'vile, anti-Semitic slur'

Better?


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Especially since the French and British were confiscating all the German colonies, factories outside in of Germany, and some inside Germany, like the Ruhr, Alsace Lorraine, etc.
{...
The *Occupation of the Ruhr* (German: _Ruhrbesetzung_) was a period of military occupation of the German Ruhr valley by France and Belgiumbetween 11 January 1923 and 25 August 1925. The occupation was a response to the German Weimar Republic widely and regularly defaulting on reparation payments in the early 1920s. The total reparation sum of £6.6 billion had been dictated by the victorious powers in the Treaty of Versailles, and the reparation payments were due to last several decades.
...}
Occupation of the Ruhr - Wikipedia


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Please stick to the topic.
And be nice.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Boy you read really badly.
I did not say that all Muslims have the same beliefs as each other, but that Muslims have the same beliefs as Jews, since things like women covering their hair comes from the exact same Old Testament writings.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



LOL you think I read your nonsense?

If Judge Pirro denounces the hate speech that Omar used against Jews that is her right

Rep. Ilhan Omar responds to House committee chair's charge of 'vile, anti-Semitic slur'


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Muslims are not supposed to do anything evil according to the Quran.
And so far, no one has shown any evil done in the name of Islam.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


LOL and the Mafia loves it's enemy too like Christ demanded

If Judge Pirro denounces the hate speech that Omar used against Jews that is her right

Rep. Ilhan Omar responds to House committee chair's charge of 'vile, anti-Semitic slur'


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



This is sticking to one topic, which is that Christians are not nice, and do commit evil, often, and by whole countries.
WWI was a disgrace, where the Allies took the side of the terrorists who assassinated Archduke Ferdinand and his wife.
Clearly the Allies in WWI were NOT the good guys.
Such duplicity, theft, defense of murder, and intentional starvation of the German people, was horrific, and disgusting.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




No its not Pirro's right to lie and incite harm against innocents.
Omar criticized Israel, which all Jews are supposed to do.
If you knew anything about Judaism, you would know that after the fall of the 2nd Temple of Solomon in 160 AD, Jewish leadership decreed that no Jews should return to Jerusalem until the coming of the Messiah, as a sign that Jews has atoned for the sins of arrogance and pride.
All the rest of the world criticizes Israel for its constant violations of the Geneva Conventions, and war crimes.
Anyone NOT criticizing Israel is then complicit with the war crimes Israel is committing.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



What Omar said:
{...
On Friday, the chairman of the House Foreign Affairs Committee, Rep. Eliot Engel, D-N.Y., called on Omar to apologize for "a vile, anti-Semitic slur" she made at a town hall event in Washington, D.C., on Wednesday where she suggested Israel demands "allegiance" from American lawmakers. 

"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is OK for people to push for allegiance to a foreign country," the congresswoman from Minnesota said in a video of the event shared on Facebook.
...}

Clearly Omar is right.
It is illegal for anyone in the US to side with or defend the crimes committed by Israel.
You can try to defend Israel all you want, but it is treason and violation of the 1st amendment to try to silence criticism of Israel.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



Pirro did not lie, she expressed her opinion, when opinions are censored Hitler wins

No exceptions


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2019)

So......FOX fired  for awhile Judge Jeanine   Pirro..... and hire   Dirty Donna  Brazile?

Will FOX hire Hillary Clinton next?

Curious minds want to know.

Poor sick sick sick FOX


----------



## Frannie (Mar 19, 2019)

skye said:


> So......FOX fired  for awhile Judge Jeanine   Pirro..... and hire   Dirty Donna  Brazile?
> 
> Will FOX hire Hillary Clinton next?
> 
> ...


And Meghan Kelly attacked Trump viciously, and talked herself out of all employment


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 19, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Because about 10% of those convicted and sentenced to die, are likely innocent.
Not only that, but there really is no way that the death penalty can exist in a democratic republic.
Individuals do have the right to kill, but only in defense, and executions are not in defense.
And if individuals do not have the right to execute, they can't delegate it to government.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So you guys are OK with those poor Nazis now?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


How did WW I get into this discussion?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


_*
"So far, no one has shown any evil done in the name of Islam."




*_


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Executions are not just about the executed, but about preventing future atrocities, which is the real point of law.  

Piero has her right to her opinion, as you do as well.  When you remove pirros right but maintain your own you are not advocating democracy


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


When he was a kid a Christian stole his lunch and now he has a vendetta on all Christian lunch thieves.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2019)

Why are Conservatives so outraged over a hijab?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Why are Conservatives so outraged over a hijab?


I am not outraged over the hijab, I am outraged that pirro while entirely correct was censored by the now liberal fox news

PS. This is what the hijab hides

Warning graphic image of mutilated Islamic woman

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/zhxuCDjTd9U/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Conservatives so outraged over a hijab?
> ...



Pirro threw red meat to the bigots and racists in her rant questioning whether a Muslim could be a real American

I have not seen any mutilated Muslims in America........have you?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


American muslims worship EXACTLY THE SAME TEXT AS ISIS.

My text says love your neighbor and enemy  the Koran says convert them or destroy them by jihad, jumbo jet attack is acceptable

Pirro said nothing not accurate


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



1.5 billion Muslims on earth and 2 million American Muslims living peacefully. Only the radical fringe engage in such atrocities 

As Americans, we are more threatened by radical right wing terrorists than our Muslim Population


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Nonsense.
The point is that when you starve people, you are going to get a violent reaction.
The Germans did not cause WWII, the Allies did with the unfair Treaty of Versailles.
Similarly, the Mideast Arabs did not cause the 9/11 attack, the US did by dozens of evil things, such as supporting abuse of the Palestinians, the murder on the Highway of Death, etc.
Put blame where is belongs, and not on the victims.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



WWI got into the discussion as an example of Christians having a history of being the bad guys.
We could also go back to the Spanish American War, or up to Vietnam if you prefer.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Hitler wins?  Oh brother.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Either one denounces hate text, or they support it.
Pirro has denounced the Koran and I stand with her anywhere anytime.

As for the liberal fox news, f them


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Executions have never prevented anything.
Charles Dickens wrote about how the pickpockets loved it when they hung a pickpocket because it was such easy pickings.

Pierro has a right to her opinions, but once she deliberately lies in a way that is likely to cause others to commit murder, she has committed the crimes of inciting illegal violence.

I have a right to my opinion, but that is ignored because I can't afford access to the media.
That is not a democracy Pierro is advocating.  It is the worst of hysterical mob rule.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Hitler killed jews and Christian's both

Do you disagree?


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Pirro never lied, you are senile and delusional or both

Lol who did pirro direct to commit murder?  Under the Koran all practicing muslims must murder her, is this what u mean


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why are Conservatives so outraged over a hijab?
> ...



Again, the hijab is about covering hair, not face, is from the Old Testament, and is done by ALL JEWS, as well as MANY CHRISTIANS, like nuns, Pilgrims, Amish, etc.
The hijab is NOT Muslim.
It predates Islam.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Hijab is about covering the face, are you blind


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



That is just a lie.
First of all, it is very clear ISIS is not Islamic, and  not a single cleric is part of their side.
ISIS likely is a CIA false front.
And anyone claiming the Quran at all says to harm any innocents that are not attacking, is just lying.
The Quran says that no one should ever be converted by force.
Jihad is not war or aggression, but simply trying to life correctly in all things you do.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Since the Quran is from the Old Testament, then if you denounce the Quran, you also denounce all of Judaism and much of Christianity.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So ISIS is a CIA fake group....

Yes Adolph, if you say so


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Koran is not an old or new testament document.

You are severely misinformed, and need help.

Try Dr. Mossberg


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Pirro lied because she said that being critical of Israel some how violated the Constitution.
That is silly because clearly Israel has been declared as in violation of hundreds of war crimes, by almost the entire world.

Pirro obviously tried to direct people like you to commit murder, and you are also trying to incite murder against innocent Muslims.
You are lying by saying the Quran tells Muslims to kill unbelievers, when it clearly does not.
So by spreading deliberate lies, you are trying to make others afraid of Muslims and more likely to murder them illegally.
That is a criminal offense.
Inciting others to violence by spreading deliberately false hate speech is a crime.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Those are not hijabs.
This is a hijab.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Congress backed pirro and denounced the radical muslims hate speech.  Should all of congress be removed


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So how come the bimbo in congress isn't wearing that


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Look at the origins of ISIS.
When the US invaded Iraq and Saddam surrendered, the US forced all of the secular Sunni that had supported Saddam to be fired from their jobs.  They mostly had government jobs.  The US put Shiites in power, who were Iranian puppets.
So before joining ISIS, these secular Sunni knew almost nothing about Islam.  
And therefore after joining ISIS, they still knew almost nothing about Islam, but now suddenly had millions of dollars worth of new Toyota trucks and weapons someone gave them.  Who do you think financed all those Toyotas and weapons?

It is remotely possible someone else like the Saudis financed ISIS, but the track record from like the US weapons transfers in Benghazi, that it was the US who did it.  So then ISIS is just a fake front the US created in order to give the US an excuse to invade Syria.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



The Quran follows the rules and advice of the Old Testament exactly.
The hijab is from the Old Testament, for example.
The only difference between the Old Testament and the Quran is that the Old Testament says women have no souls, can not inherit, can not divorce, and can not own property.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




No, Congress did not.  Congress ruled that any hate speech, like that of Pirro, was wrong.
Congress ruled that Omar was right.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Omar is wearing a hajib, you just do not know what one looks like.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...





Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


Look I hate to do this, but I am going to block you, because anyone who believes that the Koran is part of the Christian bible and that the CIA is responsible for radical Islamic behavior dating back thousands of years before the USA was even discovered, is clearly so mentally disturbed that no rational exchanges of info are possible.

That said your name, address entire life history is already in the hands of the appropriate authorities, as is every text, email, phone call you have ever made in your entire life from any source.  The USA constitution allows your thoughts, the patriot act allows unobstructed entry into your home.

Enjoy


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 20, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > regardless, the primary point I was making in my thread, that got merged into this one, is that Fox News is not my news source any longer. They lost too many good people in their attempts to appease their advertisers. I'm going to a medium that doesn't kowtow to advertisers, one that more reflects viewerships wills than Fox News does. Not everything on Blaze I like so I'll only watch those things I do like. I'll miss Tucker, but I'm sure he'll be fired soon and will be on Blaze himself as well. Fox is now almost as antiquated as the Liberal news outlets.
> ...


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So muslims worshipping the old testament are really jews as they believe the same things.  That is the genesis of what you just said


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...



That is silly because radical Islam did not exist before the 1940s, when the Islamic Brotherhood was created.

What is in the Quran that does not come from the Old Testament?
About the only thing is that improvement that women do have souls, and should have rights.
Other than that, the Quran and Old Testament are pretty much identical.
In fact, the Quran says that Moses and Jesus were both valid prophets of the one true God.

And you are being silly.
Don't you think the FBI already had my name from my opposition to the Vietnam war?


----------



## candycorn (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



lol…well, I guess that is one way of “censoring their opinions”.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...




YES!   That is absolutely correct.  The Old Testament was not just what the Hebrew tribes believed, but all the Arab tribes in the Mideast during that time.
The only part you have slightly wrong is that you are saying Arabs are actually Jews, and it is sort of backwards.
Jews really are just one small sect of Arabs, and all Arabs had pretty much the same Old Testament back then.

Christianity was also Jews and Arabs, but realized that some of the Old Testament was wrong and needed reform.
The Muslims came up with the same ideal, that the Old Testament was in need of reform.
But I think Christianity did the reforms better than the Muslims did.
However, it does not matter, because Christianity was too much for most of the Mideast to accept.
And Islam could continue to reform if we were not attacking them and trying to kill them.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Sorry kid Islamic stonings were not invented in 1940

If you opposed Vietnam your file is older than mine.

Now have you ever phoned Pakistan Saudi Arabia Dubai Iran Iraq Kuwait ect


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


So today's Jews believe and read the same text as muslims....

Do you have Obamacare, he is a Muslim you know, you can trust his doctors.  Again I recommend Dr. Mossberg


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


Quick erase your phone records

Some people are actually dumb enough to believe this is possible


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2019)

Frannie said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


That is a burka not a hijab


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Actually, no.  The Quaran is a collection of things that Mohammed said during his lifetime.  And no, Mohammed didn't write it, he was illiterate.  A whole bunch of people who had listened to him speak over the years all got together, and if 2 or more people had heard the same thing, it was included in the Quaran. 

And, Islam is actually one of the Abrahamic religions.  If you want to know the chronological order of the books, it goes Old Testament, then New Testament, and then, Quaran.  The Quaran was written around 500 years after the NT. 


Quran - Wikipedia

*Muslims believe that the Quran was orally revealed by God to the final Prophet, Muhammad, through the archangel Gabriel (Jibril),[6][7] incrementally over a period of some 23 years, beginning on 22 December 609 CE,[8] when Muhammad was 40, and concluding in 632, the year of his death.[1][9][10] Muslims regard the Quran as Muhammad's most important miracle, a proof of his prophethood,[11] and the culmination of a series of divine messages starting with those revealed to Adam and ending with Muhammad. The word "Quran" occurs some 70 times in the Quran's text, and other names and words are also said to refer to the Quran.[12]

According to tradition, several of Muhammad's companions served as scribes and recorded the revelations.[13] Shortly after his death, the Quran was compiled by the companions, who had written down or memorized parts of it.[14] The codices showed differences that motivated Caliph Uthman to establish a standard version, now known as Uthman's codex, which is generally considered the archetype of the Quran known today. There are, however, variant readings, with mostly minor differences in meaning.[1*


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


The name of hate against women is anything islam


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


*Long Past Their Evolutionary Expiration Date*

Similar to _Jurassic Park_'s revival of what should have been dead and gone, the Stone Age is invading the modern world.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


He will say you are wrong and be correct in his own mind.  Arguing with a delusional person is futile

But it can be entertaining


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


*"Modern" Is Classical Ages II, So Postmodern Is Dark Ages II*

Contrary to the treasonous treatises of the OPEC-funded opinionists, the Renaissance was a desperate, radical, and healthy reaction to the conquest of Constantinople in 1453.  Islam, like the decadent West after 9/11, did not make any such deep cultural, economic, and political changes after their own catastrophe at the Battle of Vienna on September 12, 1683.  In fact, Turkey, the leader of that jihad, became known as "The Sick Man of Europe."


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...


*Jihads Are Echoes of a Prehistoric Horror*

Tamerlane captured Baghdad and executed all 800,000 of its inhabitants.  Then he converted to Islam.  One of the Boston Marathon bombers was named after him. 

 Islam is the natural religion for subhuman thrill-killing predators.  Hitler wanted the Germans to convert to it, which they would have if he had succeeded in his plan to exterminate the Jews and all the Slavs from Russia to Yugoslavia.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


*We Won't Live Free Until the 1% Lives in Fear*

The Turks, who owned that territory, wanted more Jews there as a decoy for the Arabs to fight instead of fighting the Turks.  After World War One, the British, predicting a 20th Century jihad led by the Arabs, had the same motive when they promoted a Jewish Homeland as a decoy. 

 Easily fooled conformists, who believe simple-minded explanations told by the 1% they worship, blame Zionism on Rothschild bribes, Big Oil's excuse to steal "Arab" oil, guilt about not stopping the Holocaust.  The spoiled-putrid guillotine fodder also claim they support Israel as a fellow democracy, while at the same time our unAmerican worthless Snob Mob preaches that democracy is "mob rule."  Anyone born with a silver spoon in his mouth always speaks with a forked tongue.  Money talks—Daddy's Money—and that's all we hear.

The Preppy Republic, which believes in none of the ideologies it preaches and finances, turned loose the feral minorities on us in order to decoy us away from overthrowing our illegitimate hereditary plutocracy.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 20, 2019)

Rigby5 said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...


*Pyrrhic Victory.*

Vietnam veterans saved us from Communism.  About that war, you slavishly parrot the self-excusing slander told by unpatriotic cowards who ran away to college to avoid the draft and were rewarded for that capital treason by being given control over the country and all its diversity of false narratives.  They are as truth-defective as the OPEC-financed know-it-all nobodies who tell you fairy tales about Islam, the Crusades, the USA, and in general about anyone who can think independently by basing his opinions on logic and experience.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2019)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



Actually, no he didn't.  He did praise Islam, but it was more of a means to an end in picking up allies.  Nothing I've been able to find says that Hitler wanted to have Germans convert.

He was strongly against Catholics though. 

Interview with historian David Motadel: Hitler′s Muslim stop-gaps - Qantara.de

*Did the Nazis really see Islam as something inherently positive or were the Muslims only a means to an end?

Motadel: Overall, I think that Muslims were means to an end. Nazi policies towards Islam were informed by pragmatism. Some leading Nazis, particularly Adolf Hitler and Heinrich Himmler, repeatedly expressed their respect for Islam. Whenever denouncing the Catholic Church, Hitler routinely contrasted it with Islam. While he denounced Catholicism as a weak, effeminate religion, he praised Islam as a strong, aggressive, martial religion. Overall, however, it was strategic considerations, not ideology, that led to Nazi Germany's campaign for Islamic mobilisation.


Wasn't Nazi racism a major obstacle to collaborating with Muslims?


Motadel: Hitler had already postulated the racial inferiority of non-European peoples in "Mein Kampf". Once in power, however, German officials showed themselves to be more pragmatic: non-Jewish Turks, Iranians and Arabs had already been explicitly exempted from any official racial discrimination in the 1930s, following diplomatic interventions from the governments in Tehran, Ankara and Cairo. And during the war the Germans showed similar pragmatism. Muslims everywhere, it was clear to every German officer, were to be treated as allies.


The realities on the ground were by no means straightforward. In the first months of the Nazi invasion of Russia, SS squads executed thousands of Muslims on the assumption that their circumcision showed that they were Jewish. Eventually, Reinhard Heydrich, chief Nazi security officer, sent out a directive cautioning the taskforce executing squads to be more careful. On the southern fringes of the Soviet Union, however, German killing squads still had difficulties distinguishing Muslims from Jews. Moreover, in North Africa, the Balkans and on the Eastern Front, German soldiers were confronted with diverse Muslim populations, including Muslim Roma and Jewish converts to Islam.*


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 20, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Rigby5 said:
> ...




Hitler Converted Catholics because the Pope was against everything Hitler was doing.  I watched a show about this on the History Channel where the Vatican actually assigned a man that would be a future Pope that would meet with Hitler several times as the Pope hoped to end the war through negotiations.  

Pius XII’s Secret War Against Hitler - The Catholic Thing


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


It's very telling when someone accuses someone who actually stands by the Constitution of "shreding" it.   Maybe you need to be reminded that the Constitution doesn't just count when it's easy.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

S.J. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


Irony Supreme.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

Ambivalent1 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


He did?  Link where he cheered.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

McRocket said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


Remember his family trying to claim they were Swedish during WWII.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> The Hijab violates Everything about this country.
> 
> It is a symbol of oppression.
> 
> ...


As opposed to a symbol of torture and murder that many in this country freely wear around their necks?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


LOOK!   Over there!  >>>>  Isn't that (2 full terms) Former President Obama, the Scourge of CRCs?


----------



## Ambivalent1 (Mar 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Ambivalent1 said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...



Do you own research, I'm tired of carrying lazy people who then simply say "Nuh-Uh".


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> WaitingFor2020 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Another homo-voyeur, I see.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Really!?  Which party says it's "outdated" and wants to change it?  Dumbass.


----------



## Frannie (Mar 20, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



The only thing Hitler converted Catholics to was dust


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2019)

elongobardi said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


Just "liberal liars", eh?


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WaitingFor2020 said:
> ...


I guess I'll do Pogo's acronym guessing game. Cool Republican Cats? Crappy Radical Christians? Climate Resistant Codgers?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 20, 2019)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Like your sig-pic?


----------

